# Steam: Valve führt Verkaufssystem für Mods ein - Spieler sind empört



## Gast1669461003 (24. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Valve führt Verkaufssystem für Mods ein - Spieler sind empört* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Valve führt Verkaufssystem für Mods ein - Spieler sind empört


----------



## DManuelD (24. April 2015)

Was denken sich eigentlich diese Moder? Geld für das zu verlangen was sie sich erdacht und realisiert 
haben. Die Können doch von Luft und Liebe leben!


----------



## futuretrunks22 (24. April 2015)

Mich stört nicht grundsätzlich, dass man für Arbeit zahlen soll. Was mich stört ist wenn Valve sich wirklich dne Löwenanteil einsteckt. Die Modder sollen das Geld erhalten!!


----------



## schokoeis (24. April 2015)

DManuelD schrieb:


> Was denken sich eigentlich diese Moder? Geld für das zu verlangen was sie sich erdacht und realisiert
> haben. Die Können doch von Luft und Liebe leben!



Auf der einen Seite hast du recht, da in vielen Mods sehr viel Zeit drinsteckt. Auf der anderen Seite kann das gerade bei Spielen wie Skyrim unabsehbare Folgen haben, da die Mods nicht einfach irgendwelche Hüte oder ähnliches sind. Oft verwenden Modder die Arbeit von anderen (natürlcih mit Freigabe) in ihren Mods. Wie soll das dann berechnet werden? Und was passiert mit Seiten Wie Nexusmods oder ModDB die Mods kostenlos anbieten? Ich kann mir vorstellen, das Valve und in dem Fall Bethesda dagegen vergehen werden. Interessanter Link dazu:

Nexus mods and community


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. April 2015)

DManuelD schrieb:


> Was denken sich eigentlich diese Moder? Geld für das zu verlangen was sie sich erdacht und realisiert
> haben. Die Können doch von Luft und Liebe leben!





Was ist mit Leuten, die Compilations anbieten, von Mods, die sie nie gemacht haben? Oder schlicht Mods bei Nexus laden und sie kostenpflichtig anbieten? Was ist mit Star wars etc mods, für die die Leute gar keine Lizenz haben?  Oder ein Patch rauskommt, der deine Mods völlig unbrauchbar macht?

Ausserdem kriegen die Modder eh wenig, da Valve 75% kassiert.

Totalbiscuits Video hat einige interessante Punkte und sollte geschaut werden.


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> da Valve 75% kassiert.



ist das fakt, oder spekulation?


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Ich sehe das mit zwiespältigen Gefühlen. Klar sollten Modder für aufwendige und gute Mods entlohnt werden. Das Problem an der Sache via Steam ist aber, daß a) Steam der Hauptabkassierer sein wird, b) Trittbrettfahrer mit Schrott-Mods Geld verdienen (wo sich erst im späteren Verlauf die Spreu vom Weizen trennen wird - da wäre ich für ein Bewertungssystem von Modder und Mod) und c) tatsächlich im Raum steht, wenn jemand kostenlose Mods zusammenstellt zu einer Compilation und mit dem fremden geistigen Eigentum Geld verdienen will.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist das fakt, oder spekulation?



Das möchte ich auch mal wissen.

Also das Modder für ihre gute Arbeit Geld bekommen, oder Geld verlangen, oder wie auch immer, bleibt jedem Modder selbst überlassen ob er dafür Geld nimmt. Dafür brauch es nicht Valve.
Mod Plattformen gab es schon vor Valve und die sind immer noch gut präsent.
Aber wenn Valve dieses System einführt um selbst bei den Moddern für ihre Arbeit abzukassieren, das wäre dann eine Frechheit. Und da geht es nicht nur um 75%, sondern allein der Gedanke daran, für Fremde Arbeit zu kassieren ist schon Frech Hoch 3.


----------



## Ensign (24. April 2015)

das wird noch interessant werden. Die große Gefahr ist, dass die Mods nicht untereinander kompatibel sein werden. 
Fallbeispiel: 
Mod 1 wurde letzten Monat gekauft, beißt sich aber mit der gerade erschienenen Mod 2, die aber so viel besser ist. Was tun? Früher: alte Mod löschen und neue nutzen. Heute heißt das: Geld verbraten oder neue mod nicht kaufen. 
Das dürfte langfristig das Ende der Modding Community zu gunsten einiger weniger sein.


----------



## restX3 (24. April 2015)

Das Ende der Modszene wenn sich dieser Quatsch durchsätzt.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

Falls Valve wirklich 75% einkassiert dann lässt es sich damit erklären weil die Mods eine unglaublich große Reichweite besitzen werden. Wenn es andersrum wäre dann würden die Modder viel zu viel daran verdienen nehme ich an.
Dann würde wirklich jeder Depp kostenpflichtiges Zeug erstellen wollen weil man gutes Geld dafür bekommt.

Wenn die Modder aber nur 25% abbekommen dann müssen es eben gute Mods werden. Gute Mods sprechen sich leicht rum und dementsprechend steigt die Downloadzahl sehr schnell an.

Auch wäre es interessant zu wissen inwiefern Valve die 75% für sich behält und was z.b. Bethesda davon abbekommt.
 Logischerweise nimmt Valve die meiste Kohle damit ein weil es ihre Platform, ihr Name und ihre eigens aufgebaute Reichweite ist.


----------



## Ensign (24. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Falls Valve wirklich 75% einkassiert dann lässt es sich damit erklären weil die Mods eine unglaublich große Reichweite besitzen werden. Wenn es andersrum wäre dann würden die Modder viel zu viel daran verdienen nehme ich an.
> Dann würde wirklich jeder Depp kostenpflichtiges Zeug erstellen wollen weil man gutes Geld dafür bekommt.
> 
> Wenn die Modder aber nur 25% abbekommen dann müssen es eben gute Mods werden. Gute Mods sprechen sich leicht rum und dementsprechend steigt die Downloadzahl sehr schnell an.
> ...



Das ist zwar ein guter Gedanke, aber das Internet mit seinen Scams beweist, dass man auch mit schlechten Dingen eine Menge Geld machen kann; ohne viel Arbeit in das Projekt zu investieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

Ensign schrieb:


> Das ist zwar ein guter Gedanke, aber das Internet mit seinen Scams beweist, dass man auch mit schlechten Dingen eine Menge Geld machen kann; ohne viel Arbeit in das Projekt zu investieren.



Schlechte Mods werden nicht gekauft und der Modder verdient kein Geld daran.


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Logischerweise nimmt Valve die meiste Kohle damit ein weil es ihre Platform, ihr Name und ihre eigens aufgebaute Reichweite ist..



eigentlich sollte derjenige die meiste kohle bekommen, der die kreative leistung erbracht hat - und nicht der carrier.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte derjenige die meiste kohle bekommen, der die kreative leistung erbracht hat - und nicht der carrier.



Grundlegend stimme ich dir gerne zu aber...
Ohne die Platform gäbe es nicht mal diese Möglichkeit Geld so einfach zu verdienen (legal, mit viel Komfort und großer Reichweite)

Auch wissen wir nicht was Bethesda von den 75% abbekommt. Aber anscheinend genug um bei diesem Projekt mitmachen zu wollen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Grundlegend stimme ich dir gerne zu aber...
> Ohne die Platform gäbe es nicht mal diese Möglichkeit Geld so einfach zu verdienen (legal, mit viel Komfort und großer Reichweite)



warum nimmt steam dann nicht auch für spiele diese, wenn sie denn überhaupt stimmen (was ich nicht glauben kann), 75%?
 da gilt doch genau dasselbe, insbesondere im indie-bereich. erst recht bei apple und google für apps, die über deren store verkauft werden?


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum nimmt steam dann nicht auch für spiele diese, wenn sie denn überhaupt stimmen (was ich nicht glauben kann), 75%?
> da gilt doch genau dasselbe, insbesondere im indie-bereich. erst recht bei apple und google für appe, die über deren store verkauft werden?



Naja Publisher und AAA Entwicklern haben quasi Steam mit aufgebaut und da wird die Sachlage nunmal anders ausschauen. Du stellst hier aber Fragen die wohl niemand beantworten kann.


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Naja Publisher und AAA Entwicklern haben quasi Steam mit aufgebaut und da wird die Sachlage nunmal anders ausschauen. Du stellst hier aber Fragen die wohl niemand beantworten kann.



klar, du kennst auch die antwort: weil das keiner mitmachen würde.  

für mich klingt das hier eher so, als würde valve mods komplett von seiner plattform verbannen wollen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2015)

Finde ich jetzt...naja. Keine Ahnung. 
Den Leuten von SureAI würde ich gern Geld für ihre Total Conversions Nehrim und Enderal geben. Aber ich zahle sicher kein Geld für Fun-Mods.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. April 2015)

Grundsätzlich halte ich das für eine gute Idee, es spricht nichts dagegen, dass Modder für gute Arbeit entlohnt werden - soweit, so naiv.

Aber wie sieht die Rechtslage aus? Bislang ist es ja eher so, dass Mods in erster Linie von Publishers/Developern *geduldet* werden, aktive Förderung/Unterstützung ist eher die Ausnahme, als die Regel.
Wenn jetzt Modder plötzlich Geld erhalten, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass da der ein oder andere Hersteller durchaus die Hand hebt, um etwas vom Kuchen abzubekommen...


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Das wiederum würde ich für eine Frechheit halten. Das wäre genauso wenn ein Tuner an VW oder Audi Geld abdrücken müßte, wenn er mal als Beispiel auf Basis eines Audi A3 oder VW Golf einen getunten Wagen aufbaut. Das geistige (inhaltliche) Eigentum des Mods ist immer noch das vom Modder und nicht vom Entwickler des Games (auch wenn der erst einmal dazu die Basis bietet).

Aber das einige Firmen hier nur allzu gern die Hände aufhalten würden um für Nichtstun mit zu kassieren kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen. Einige Firmen blockieren ja sogar aktiv die Modding-Community, damit sie ihre eigenen Maps verkaufen können (COD, BF etc. pp.)


----------



## Worrel (24. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Also das Modder für ihre gute Arbeit Geld bekommen, oder Geld verlangen, oder wie auch immer, bleibt jedem Modder selbst überlassen ob er dafür Geld nimmt. Dafür brauch es nicht Valve.


Schon früher gab es zB CDs mit Warcraft 3 Leveln und Kampagnen gegen Geld zu kaufen.



> ... allein der Gedanke daran, für Fremde Arbeit zu kassieren ist schon Frech Hoch 3.


Es geht um Valve, da geht also höchstens Frech Hoch *2*.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht um Valve, da geht also höchstens Frech Hoch *2*.



Lool. Stimmt ja Valve hat ja ein Problem mit der 3.


----------



## Orzhov (24. April 2015)

Modder für eine gute Arbeit direkt finanziell belohnen zu können ist durchaus ein positiver Aspekt. Interessant wäre wie viel Valve wirklich einbehält und wie es später eben wirklich beim Fall eines Diebstahls von geistigem Eigentum ausschaut.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist das fakt, oder spekulation?



Fakt. 
Kann man überall nachlesen, reddit, steam foren etc. Modder haben es bestätigt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGKOiQGeO-k


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber das einige Firmen hier nur allzu gern die Hände aufhalten würden um für Nichtstun mit zu kassieren kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen. Einige Firmen blockieren ja sogar aktiv die Modding-Community, damit sie ihre eigenen Maps verkaufen können (COD, BF etc. pp.)


Entweder das. Oder aber es schießen irgendwann Seiten und Plattformen für Mods aus dem Boden wie Pilze. Jeder Entwickler/Publisher eine eigene Seite, wo Modder ihre Mods gegen Bares anbieten.  Und der Entwickler verdient daran mit.


----------



## HanFred (24. April 2015)

Give Me Money For No Reason at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## huenni87 (24. April 2015)

Im PCGH Forum wurde schon einiges dazu angesprochen was dann Probleme mit sich bringt. Eine Privatperson erstellt in seiner Freizeit eine Mod. Bietet die an und die Leute kaufen weil die Mod gut ist. Jetzt kommt aber ein Patch, DLC oder eine andere Mod, wodurch die Mod inkompatibel wird. Der Modder hat aber keine Lust seine Mod anzupassen (was sein gutes Recht ist). Und jetzt. Habe ich die Kohle zum Fenster rausgeschmissen. Nein. Das geht einfach gar nicht. Sollen sie halt eine Möglichkeit anbieten das man dem Modder freiwillig eine Spende zukommen lassen kann. Das ist kein Problem und es ist freiwillig. Keiner kann und wird zur Verantwortung gezogen.

Die jetzige Lösung ist nur eine Möglichkeit für Valve und Bethesda Geld für Microtransaktionen einzunehmen für die sie keinerlei Arbeit hatten und auch in Zukunft keinen Support leisten müssen. 

Ich denke auch das es manche Mods gibt die durchaus so gut sind das man dafür bezahlt, aber das ist nur eine Handvoll (Nehrim, Enderal usw.). Viele Mods erfordern gar nicht so viel arbeit wenn es nur Kleinigkeiten sind. Außerdem kann ich mich nicht erinnern das die Modder selber darum gebeten haben Geld damit zu verdienen. Viele machen das aus Interesse am Spiel und dem Spaß daran sich das Game so zu verändern wie sie wollen. Dann hatte aber auch jeder Verständnis wenn ein Modder sagte er stellt das Project ein.

Man kann nur hoffen das es sich nicht durchsetzt. Das könnte schwerwiegende Konsequenzen für die Moddingszene haben und auf kurz oder lang das aus für Seiten wie Nexus oder ModDB bedeuten.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (24. April 2015)

Ich hab jetzt nicht direkt was dagegen das Modder etwas Geld mit guten Mods verdienen können die ihre Arbeit entlohnt allerdings ist das auch der Punkt wo ich sage. Warum eigentlich soll ich neben den ganzen DLC's die von den Publishern rausgehauen werden noch Geld für weitere Mods bezahlen. Es gibt schließlich immer wieder neue Spiele die rauskommen und da überlegt man sich schon genauer ob man noch mehr Geld in ein einziges Spiel versenken möchte oder ob man sich dafür dann doch lieber 2 neue Spiele kauft. Gerade bei Spielen wie Skyrim hat man nicht 1 Mod sondern 100 Mods drauf. Ich z.b hab über 150 Stück drauf die für mich das Spiel perfekt machen. Man stelle sich vor, alle wollen dafür Geld.
Außerdem modden die Modder ja nicht in erster Linie um anderen Spielern was anbieten zu können sondern verschönern sich erstmal ihr Spiel und DANN erst teilen sie es mit der Community.  Zumindest bei den meisten und kleineren Mods. Das viele ohne Lizenz arbeiten, seis Msuik, Bildmaterial, Figuren von geschützem Material etc. macht die Sache auch nicht leichter.  Außerdem gibt es in der Moddingszene viele die sich an Inhalten anderer Bereichen und es als eigenes Werk verkaufen. 

Ich sehe das leider sehr kritisch und sollte sich das durchsetzen wird wohl das große Modden für mich aussterben.  Was glaubt ihr wieviele Mods dann aufeinmal aus dem Boden sprießen wenn die Modder Wind davon bekommen das man dafür Geld bekommt und wieviele einen versuchen werden zu Betrügen? Nein danke, auf dieses Debakel kann ich gerne Verzichten. Modding war immer eine freiwillige Sache und es wird durch viele Lobesbeiträge auch überall gewürdigt. Wenn sie es der Community anbieten um ihr neues Spielerlebnis mit uns zu teilen Prima, wenn nicht auch gut. In einer guten Moddingszene wie bei Skyrim ergänzen sich aber viele. Der eine erstellt eine tolle Rüstung, ein anderer ein tolles Waffenset und andere neue Gegner zum ausprobieren. Das Ziel ein neues Spielerlebnis zu erschaffen ist erfüllt, was will man mehr?


----------



## golani79 (24. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich halte ich das für eine gute Idee, es spricht nichts dagegen, dass Modder für gute Arbeit entlohnt werden - soweit, so naiv.
> 
> Aber wie sieht die Rechtslage aus? Bislang ist es ja eher so, dass Mods in erster Linie von Publishers/Developern *geduldet* werden, aktive Förderung/Unterstützung ist eher die Ausnahme, als die Regel.
> Wenn jetzt Modder plötzlich Geld erhalten, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass da der ein oder andere Hersteller durchaus die Hand hebt, um etwas vom Kuchen abzubekommen...



Denke schon, dass da auch der Publisher seinen Cut bekommt.
Klingt zumindest so - anders könnt ich mir das auch nicht wirklich vorstellen:


> The service doesn't tell sellers how Valve and _Skyrim_ publisher Bethesda split the rest of the cash.


Steam Workshop lets users sell mods, but only shares 25 percent of revenue | Ars Technica


----------



## Sanador (24. April 2015)

Immerhin erklärt es nun, weshalb sich Valve so viel Mühe mit dem Workshop gegeben hat...da muss man fast schon froh sein, dass Battlenet, Origin und Uplay so etwas nicht haben.


----------



## golani79 (24. April 2015)

yeah .. sind ja schon ein paar potenzielle Verkaufshits dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (24. April 2015)

In Zukunft kann man als User dann wohl endlich mal froh sein, wenn Spiele keinen offiziellen Mod Support bieten! x(
Dann läufts unter dem Steam Radar...


----------



## devilsreject (24. April 2015)

Die illegale Szene wird sich freuen, neben Spielen zukünftig auch Mods anbieten zu können. Bei Mods dürfte die Hemmschwelle für viele recht niedrieg sein, entsprechend wachsen werden die illegalen Boards. Spielen wird zum Luxus, eigentlisch schon seit der neuen DLC Politik der Publisher aber jetzt schießt es den Vogel ab. Ich mag den ganzen Kram durch mein schwer verdientes Geld bald nicht mehr unterstützen und werde mir wohl zukünftig meine Freizeit anders gestalten.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (24. April 2015)

Was die Modcommunity größtenteils davon hält, lässt sich im Workshop ja schon lesen 

Ich hab auch schon für mods "bezahlt" im Sinne, dass ich den oder die Autoren größerer Modifikationen mit einer Spende unterstützt habe. Ich denke nicht, dass das auch immer geht, die Dinge zu verkaufen. Man denke nur mal einer köme auf die Idee die LotR Mods zu verkaufen. uh oh. Und was ich bisher da im Workshop sehe... nope.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2015)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Die illegale Szene wird sich freuen, neben Spielen zukünftig auch Mods anbieten zu können. Bei Mods dürfte die Hemmschwelle für viele recht niedrieg sein, entsprechend wachsen werden die illegalen Boards. Spielen wird zum Luxus, eigentlisch schon seit der neuen DLC Politik der Publisher aber jetzt schießt es den Vogel ab. Ich mag den ganzen Kram durch mein schwer verdientes Geld bald nicht mehr unterstützen und werde mir wohl zukünftig meine Freizeit anders gestalten.


Oder einfach mal das eigene Kaufverhalten überdenken und genau überlegen, was man sich kauft.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

Valve schaufelt sich damit ein Grab.
Steamworks wird damit absurdum geführt was es sein sollte.
Die Modder und vor allem die, die von vielen, den Großen Modplattformen auf Steamworks gegangen sind, werden wohl jetzt wieder nur auf den Großen Plattformen ihre Sachen rausbringen. Selbst schuld, wenn man zu Geld gierig wird.
Typisches verhalten wenn man ein Monopol inne hat.


----------



## Theojin (24. April 2015)

Wie weiter oben schon steht, für sowas wie Nehrim oder Enderal würde ich locker 15-20€ auf den Tisch legen ( mehr, als mich Skyrim gekostet  ). Eben weil es eine Komplettumwandlung des Spiels, ja quasi ein neues Spiel ist, und das Modteam dahinter steht und Fehler ausmerzt.

Aber für irgendwelche Minimods, womöglich noch ohne jeden Support würde ich nicht einmal einen lausigen Cent zahlen. Vor allem wird das ganze Bezahlsystem über steamworks doch jetzt erstmal gnadenlos ausgenutzt um auf Teufel komm raus ein paar Kröten zu verdienen. Irgendeinen geklauten Mod kann jeder zehnjährige Steppke da reinstellen und 5€ für verlangen.

Davon mal abgesehen, ich kann an einer Hand die Male abzählen, wo ich etwas mit Steamworks zu tun hatte. Ich habe das bis auf 3-4 Mal noch nie zur Modsuche genutzt, sondern immer andere Quellen bevorzugt, nexusmods, etc.


----------



## HeikoEttem (24. April 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Immerhin erklärt es nun, weshalb sich Valve so viel Mühe mit dem Workshop gegeben hat...da muss man fast schon froh sein, dass Battlenet, Origin und Uplay so etwas nicht haben.



Bring die nicht noch auf Ideen!


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

Theojin schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben schon steht, für sowas wie Nehrim oder Enderal würde ich locker 15-20€ auf den Tisch legen ( mehr, als mich Skyrim gekostet  ). Eben weil es eine Komplettumwandlung des Spiels, ja quasi ein neues Spiel ist, und das Modteam dahinter steht und Fehler ausmerzt.
> 
> .



Für solche Mega Mods hätte ich auch kein Bedenken mal den ein oder anderen Taler locker zu machen. Aber nur für die Mod Macher, bestimmt nicht aber für solche Absahner wie in diesem Fall Valve. Das geht gar nicht, schon überhaupt nicht 75%.
Da unterstütz ich dann die Macher lieber auf diversen anderen Plattformen wo ich weiß das sie auch 100% meines Geldes bekommen. Und von diesen Plattformen gibt es genug.


----------



## Theojin (24. April 2015)

Ja richtig. In diesem Fall mit Enderal würde ich mich, wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, sogar an das Modding Team wenden, und denen lieber direkt ne Spende zukommen lassen, als es zum Beispiel über Valves Steamworks laufen zu lassen.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag Steam, ich kaufe mir meine Spiele dort oder woanders billig, pack sie in die Bibliothek, und gut ist. Der ganze andere Scheiss um Steam, inklusive Friends, Forum, Erfolge - das juckt mich weniger als gar nicht.


----------



## golani79 (24. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Für solche Mega Mods hätte ich auch kein Bedenken mal den ein oder anderen Taler locker zu machen. Aber nur für die Mod Macher, bestimmt nicht aber für solche Absahner wie in diesem Fall Valve. Das geht gar nicht, schon überhaupt nicht 75%.
> Da unterstütz ich dann die Macher lieber auf diversen anderen Plattformen wo ich weiß das sie auch 100% meines Geldes bekommen. Und von diesen Plattformen gibt es genug.



Na ja, Valve wird ja wohl nicht die restlichen 75% einstreichen - glaubst doch wohl nicht, dass der Publisher nix davon bekommt.
Ändert nix daran, dass die Modder eigentlich zu wenig sehen.

Und Theojin - bei größeren Modprojekten gibts meist ne Website mit der Möglichkeit für ne Donation 
SureAI.net


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2015)

Ich bin einfach nur entsetzt und dachte mir im ersten Moment:"Wollt ihr mich verarschen? Das ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst?"

Die Mods waren im Grunde schon immer kostenlos, seit es die PC Spiele gibt. Und die Modder bekamen sowieso irgendwann die Belohnung dafür. Erstens durch eine große Anerkennung innerhalb der Community und Zweitens, wer erfolgreich war, der bekam sogar irgendwann Angebote aus der Branche. Einige Entwickler oder sogar ganze Entwicklerteams entsprangen aus der Mod-Community. Die Entwickler von Left 4 Dead und Evolve zum Beispiel, die waren früher ein Modteam, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
Also Modden war schon immer ein gutes Sprungbrett hin zur professionellen Spieleentwicklung. Das ist ja eigentlich Belohnung genug 

Und zum persönlichen Eindruck: Man bezahlt heute doch schon für alles Mögliche. Normaler Spielepreis (der auf'm PC trotz Downloadvertrieb auf 60 Euro hochgetrieben wurde), DLCs, Season Pass, Mikrotransaktionen, die Entwickler bekommen noch Geld von der Servermietung z.B. bei Battlefield und jetzt wollen sie auch noch an Mods verdienen. Gibt es da bald gar keine Grenzen mehr?
Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich z.B. früher bei den alten UT-Spielen hunderte an Maps und Mods geladen habe (viele Gigabyteweise) und ich hätte für alles 2-3 Euro zahlen müssen, dann wäre das im vierstelligen Bereich gewesen. Auch bei Spielen wie Skyrim nutzen Leute teils viele Dutzende Mods.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Leute das dann noch machen werden, wenn es etwas kostet. Ich hab wirklich allergrößten Respekt vor der Modcommunity, aber bezahlbare Mods werde ich nicht nutzen. 
Für mich ist das eindeutig der komplett falsche Weg, der das Modding kaputt macht. Vor allem wird in diesem Bereich auch viel "geklaut". Da nimmt der eine das von diesem Mod dazu und der andere jenes von einem anderen. Wie wollen die das dann feststellen? Oder wenn jemand einfach den Mod eines anderen nimmt und auf Steam online stellt und damit dann Geld verdient? Das wird zu vielen Streitereien führen.

Das Steam und Valve das fördern wollen, das ist natürlich klar. Diese Mods werden dann exklusiv auf Steam vertrieben, sie verdienen ordentlich dran. Man wird diese Mods dann sicher nicht mehr auf Seiten wie Nexus und so weiter finden.

Es wird ja oft auf Ubisoft und EA rumgehackt. Diesmal muss man aber einfach sagen, dass Valve und Steam in den letzten Monaten einige negative Entwicklungen haben (genauso wie das lächerliche Rückgaberecht zum Beispiel). Da kann man auch hier ruhig mal sagen: "Scheiß Valve! Scheiß Steam!"


----------



## heinz-otto (24. April 2015)

Wenn nicht schon Ende April wäre, hätte ich die Meldung für einen Scherz gehalten. Muss man denn alles kommerzialisieren? Und wie man sieht kommen dann natürlich gleich die juristischen Streitigkeiten dazu. Dann wird es bald soweit sein, dass die Modder sich gegenseitig auf Einnahmeausfälle verklagen. Das war ein kräftiger Schuß in den Ofen Valve.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

Davon mal abgesehen.
Modder haben immer alles umsonst gemacht (die echten Modder). Noch nie hat es ein Modder, Modgruppe versucht mit ihren Mods Geld zu verdienen, noch nie mals. es war immer ein Hobby Projekt. 
Kleinste Ausnahmen bestätigen eventuell die REGEL.
Wieso kommt Valve jetzt auf die Idee da auf einmal die Geld Schiene raus zu drücken?
Wieso jetzt auf einmal? Neues Einnahme Gebiet?


----------



## USA911 (24. April 2015)

Übernimmt dann der Modder die Garantie für das Spiel? Schließlich erlischt ja die Haftung durch veränderung des Originals. Wurden solchne rechtliche Fragen überhaupt geklärt? Ebenso denke ich mal, wird es noch Probleme mit dem Finanzamt geben, schließlich sind solchne Verkäufe dann ja gewerblich und keine privat Sache mehr.

Inwieweit informiert Valve und unterstüzt Valve die Modder? Oder geht es Valve rein nur ums Abkassieren?


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Inwieweit informiert Valve und unterstüzt Valve die Modder? Oder geht es Valve rein nur ums Abkassieren?



Du glaubst doch wohl nicht wirklich das Valve tausende von Moddern unterstützt. Wie soll das gehen, wenn sie gerade mal ein paar Leute für ihren miserablen Support übrig haben der noch nicht mal in der jeweiligen Lands Sprache funktioniert.
Und das Weltweit Lol.
Hier geht es rein nur um das Geld, sollte doch wohl klar sein.


----------



## huenni87 (24. April 2015)

Ich finde es alleine schon Hammer das selbst manche relativ unnütze Mods schon einige male verkauft wurden. Ist die Welt denn nur total durchgeknallt?


----------



## AC3 (24. April 2015)

durch das system wir es mehr modder geben weil man so einfach den aufwand finanzieren kann.
unreal tournament 2015 bietet ein ähnliches system. deswegen kann man vermutlich auch mit richtig guten mods (tactical ops) sowie massenhaft maps rechnen.

ich bezahle lieber 10€ für eine gute mod oder für ein gutes map pack als für einen 0815 electronic arts DLC.



> Ich finde es alleine schon Hammer das selbst manche relativ unnütze Mods schon einige male verkauft wurden



stell dir vor. die BF4 mod hardline hat sich sogar zum vollpreis verkauft.
ach und wie sieht es aus mit dem 0815 destiny story dlc? wie lange benötigt ein praktikant für so etwas? hmmm 2 tage?


du musst die schlechten mods ja nicht kaufen. profis werden aber vermutlich richtig gute mods entwickeln - insbesondere in unreal tournament 2015.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen.
> Modder haben immer alles umsonst gemacht (die echten Modder). Noch nie hat es ein Modder, Modgruppe versucht mit ihren Mods Geld zu verdienen, noch nie mals. es war immer ein Hobby Projekt.



Und genau deshalb wurden leider auch viele sehr vielversprechende Mods nie fertiggestellt.

Ich bin auch dagegen, da es nicht viele geben wird, die dafür bezahlen und die Community schrumpfen wird. Ichdenke der ehemalige Sim City mitarbeiter hat es richtig gemacht. Er macht Cities Skylines Mods und funded sich mit Patreon. Fans können spenden, Mods sind kostenlos. Eine gute Lösung wie ich finde.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. April 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> ich bezahle lieber 10€ für eine gute mod oder für ein gutes map pack als für einen 0815 electronic arts DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Bis ein Patch eine Woche später rauskommt, der den Mod unbrauchbar macht und du kein Recht laut Eula hast, dein Geld zurückzukriegen.
(24h Rückgaberecht)
Oder du eine andere Mod installierst die mit der vorherigen inkompatibel ist oder auf deinem System zu Problemen führt.


----------



## Corlagon (24. April 2015)

Scheiße. Dann wird der gute Robin aka DarkOne wohl demnächst Post von Bethesda bekommen. Jetzt dürften sie schließlich durchaus Intere$$e daran haben, dass Mods für ihre Spiele ausschließlich über Steam verbreitet werden. Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## AC3 (24. April 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bis ein Patch eine Woche später rauskommt, der den Mod unbrauchbar macht und du kein Recht laut Eula hast, dein Geld zurückzukriegen.
> (24h Rückgaberecht)
> Oder du eine andere Mod installierst die mit der vorherigen inkompatibel ist oder auf deinem System zu Problemen führt.




patches betreffen keine map packs. map pack ist map pack und es gab verdammt viele und gute maps.
bei ea bekommst du halt einen goldenen waffenskin und 3 maps um 15€.

in unreal tournament 2015 wirst du um 10€ an die 50 top maps bekommen und ein tactical ops dies hardline um längen schlägt  um 30€.



> Modder haben immer alles umsonst gemacht (die echten Modder)



nein, gibt genug modder die dann auch versucht haben eine mod als standalone zu verkaufen.
hardline ist ja im prinzip nichts anderes nur eben von EA.
du kannst assets von skyrim verwenden - eine mod daraus machen und dies als standalone verkaufen.. das geht und je nach qualität stimmt da auch der publisher zu.

tactical ops ging irgendwann auch in die stand alone über.

hier
http://www.amazon.de/Namco-Bandai-Games-Tactical-Ops/dp/B000063WN8


----------



## Iniquitous0 (24. April 2015)

Also was hier für Argumente zusammen gesponnen werden.
Wenn ich Plugins für eine Software kaufe und die Software gepatched wird und damit das Plugin nicht mehr funktioniert und der Hersteller den Support aufgibt, dann ist das halt so. Da würde doch auch kein Mensch auf die Idee kommen das Geld zurück zu verlangen.

Das Steam sowas anbietet ist sogar gut für die Moddingszene. Denn dann kann es sich sogar lohnen Mods für Spiele zu entwickeln. Das heißt es könnte sogar eine ganz neue Qualität an Mods entstehen. Das Steam 75% kassiert halte ich für Unfug, aber sollte es wahr sein, ist das natürlich dreist.

Das einzige Problem daran ist evtl. dass die Entwickler/Publisher des ursprügnlichen Spieles evtl. was vom Kuchen ab haben wollen. Auch wenn Sie eigentlich schon profitieren, wenn ein Mod (wie bei DayZ) die Verkaufszahlen des Spiels erhöht. Aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist mit der Gier.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

Wenn Modder wegen Geld probleme ihr Projekt nicht fertig stellen konnten, lagt das bestimmt nicht daran, das es Valve damals nicht gab und die Hand aufgehalten hat.
Nein, es lag daran das der/die Mod eventuell nicht gut genug war um da Geld mit zu verdienen.
Kommt mir jetzt blos nicht damit, das ehemalige Mods die nicht fertig gemacht wurden, das es da an Valve lag. lol.
Die jeweiligen Mods hatten Zulauf und Aufmerksamkeit in der jeweiligen Modszene genug. Da lag es dann bestimmt nicht am Geld.
Die Mod war einfach schlecht , so das keiner dafür bezahlen wollte, so ist das.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. April 2015)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Das Steam sowas anbietet ist sogar gut für die Moddingszene. Denn dann kann es sich sogar lohnen Mods für Spiele zu entwickeln. Das heißt es könnte sogar eine ganz neue Qualität an Mods entstehen. Das Steam 75% kassiert halte ich für Unfug, aber sollte es wahr sein, ist das natürlich dreist.
> 
> .



Das ist kein Unfug, das ist bestätigt. 
Überall nachlesbar und kein Geheimnis.

Einfach die Blogs/ tweets von moddern lesen, reddit, totalbiscuit, kotaku etc.

edit: Valve kriegt nicht alles, der Publisher kriegt einen nicht näher spezifizierten Anteil.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

Steam sollte sich das ganz stark überlegen,. Steam könnte so seine Stellung in der Modding Szene was sie mit Steam Works aufgebaut haben verlieren.
Das Steam eine Plattform zur Verfügung stellt, umsonst, ist eine Sache, aber 75% ist doch wohl weit übertrieben.


----------



## Iniquitous0 (24. April 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das ist kein Unfug, das ist bestätigt.
> Überall nachlesbar und kein Geheimnis.
> 
> Einfach die Blogs/ tweets von moddern lesen, reddit, totalbiscuit, kotaku etc.
> ...



Na wenn das so ist umso besser. Dann fällt der unzufriedene Publisher schonmal weg.
Gut über die 75% kann man trotzdem streiten.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. April 2015)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist umso besser. Dann fällt der unzufriedene Publisher schonmal weg.
> Gut über die 75% kann man trotzdem streiten.



Der schon, aber Lizensinhaber wie Disney werden wohl nix kriegen mit Star wars mods etc, da wirds viele Streitigkeiten geben und eingestampfte Mods.


----------



## Kwengie (24. April 2015)

also ich sehe in diesem Vorstoß erheblich rechtliche Bedenken und sind Mods, die kostenpflichtig angeboten werden, eigentlich noch Mods oder eher schon DLCs?

Wieviel Steuern habe ich zu entrichten und wenn ich viele DLCs über Valves Vertriebsplattform veräußere, gilt das schon als gewerblich? Wieviel habe ich als Verkäufer dann an den Entwickler dieses Spiels zu entrichten, weil ich sein Content verwende?
Außerdem halte ich von dem Vorschlag recht wenig, für Mods zu zahlen, denn nehmen wir Skyrim zum Beispiel, da Mods das Spiel zerstören können. Was ist, wenn ich mir so ein inkompatibles DLC käuflich erwerbe, kann ich dieses zurückgeben und mein Geld zurück verlangen?
Muß der Verantworliche von dem Spiel, in diesem Fall Bethesda, Support leisten, oder wie schaut es aus? Ich kaufe ja etwas und dafür kann ich verlangen, daß dann das DLC einwandfrei funktioniert. Was ist, wenn dieses DLC mit einem anderen DLC nicht mehr funktioniert und mein Spiel ständig abschmiert?
Meines Erachtens ist dies ein heißes Eisen und man sieht wieder, wie geldgeil man in der heutigen Zeit geworden ist.
Denen reicht nicht, daß Du bezüglich eines Spiels einen Zwangsaccount dort anlegen mußt, um das Spiel zu spielen.
Mit Skyrim bin ich 2011 das erste Mal mit Steam in Kontakt gekommen.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> kostenpflichtige Modifikationen, sind das eigentlich noch Mods?
> Diese Idee würde ich eher EA zutrauen, aber Geld für Mods werde ich nie ausgeben.
> 
> Ist dies eigentlich auch rechtlich geklärt wegen einer eventuellen Schwarzarbeit und wieviel Steuern entrichte ich auf dieses DLCs?



Profi Modder, die damit eventuell auch Geld verdiehnen haben eine Erlaubniss der Studios und auch eine Steuernummer. Alle anderen sind Hobby Modder und nehmen kein Geld für ihre Arbeit und haben auch keine Steuern abzuführen.
In speziellen Fällen müssen aber auch Hobby Modder bei Studios um Erlaubniss fragen um für ein Spiel selbst kostenlos was zu machen.


----------



## Kwengie (24. April 2015)

diese Leute würde ich dann nicht mehr als Modder bezeichnen wollen, denn eine Mod ist grundsätzlich kostenlos.


----------



## Angie2012 (24. April 2015)

Die Einzigste Mod  die Ich mir für echtes Geld kaufen würde wäre      "  BLACK  MESA "     .  

Wenn da noch die Mehrkernunterstützung drin wäre,  Bugfixes,  das Letzte Kapitel   " XEN "  und ein ordentlicher funktionierrender  , klassischer Mehrspieler  ,    dann würde ich es mir ohne zu zögern kaufen.

Wenn dann aber auch zum angemessenen  Preis,  " Black Mesa " wäre aber nur  die Absolute Ausnahme .


----------



## magnusm (24. April 2015)

Ein neuer Geldhahn von Valve. Glaubt wirklich jemand, dass 100% der Einnahmen an die Modder gehen???


----------



## Worrel (24. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Modder haben immer alles umsonst gemacht (die echten Modder). Noch nie hat es ein Modder, Modgruppe versucht mit ihren Mods Geld zu verdienen, noch nie mals. es war immer ein Hobby Projekt.


Dann muß ich mir diese CD mit der Warcraft 3 Kampagne wohl eingebildet haben ...



AC3 schrieb:


> patches betreffen keine map packs.


Ganz simples Beispiel:

Nehmen wir mal an, Spiel X hat 500 verschiedene Bodentexturen. Dem Modder reicht das aber nicht, und er erstellt weitere, die er auf die Plätze 501-600 verteilt. Die fertige Mod Karte verwendet also Standard Texturen aus dem Bereich 1-500 und zusätzliche neue, nur in dieser Mod vorhandene aus dem Bereich 501-600.

Nun kommt eine Erweiterung ins Spiel und zwar u.a. weitere offizielle(!) Bodentexturen, die ebenfalls den Bereich 501-600 belegen. Natürlich sind dies ganz andere Texturen und somit werden auf der Karte anstelle der individuellen Mod eigenen Texturen die neuen (für die Mod falschen) Standard Texturen dargestellt.

Bei Texturen ist das noch harmlos, aber Scripts, gleichen Variablennamen etc kann da ein ziemliches Durcheinander entstehen und die Karte ist dann tatsächlich nicht mehr spielbar.

Bei der Warcraft 3 Kampagnen CD waren zum Beispiel die Pausen zwischen den Dialogen nach irgendeinem Patch zigmal so lang. Da mußte man dann rund das zehnfache an Zeit warten, bis die jeweilige Zwischensequenz fertig war.


----------



## Worrel (24. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> diese Leute würde ich dann nicht mehr als Modder bezeichnen wollen, denn eine Mod ist grundsätzlich kostenlos.


Sagt wer?
"Mod" steht kurz für "Modifikation", das sagt null über einen Verkaufspreis aus.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann muß ich mir diese CD mit der Warcraft 3 Kampagne wohl eingebildet haben ...



Welche Mod CD Kampagnen meinst du die kostenpflichtig war/ist?


----------



## PCamateur (24. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Wieviel Steuern habe ich zu entrichten und wenn ich viele DLCs über Valves Vertriebsplattform veräußere, gilt das schon als gewerblich? Wieviel habe ich als Verkäufer dann an den Entwickler dieses Spiels zu entrichten, weil ich sein Content verwende?



Naja, jemand der Spiele modden kann und diese dann verkaufen will, sollte auch schlau genug sein, auf offiziellen Webseiten zu recherchieren, ab welchen Einnahmen er steuerpflichtig ist, wo er sein Gewerbe anmelden muss und welche Form der Buchhaltung/Verkaufsaufzeichnung er führen muss. Zur Not muss der Modder dann halt einen Steuerberater konsultieren. Sehe nicht wirklich ein Problem darin. Ist ja ein persönliches Problem vom Modder und nicht von Steam/Valve. Wenn ers nicht tut, ist er auch selber Schuld und trägt die Konsequenzen. 

Wenn ich meine Vorschreiber richtig verstanden habe, ist in den 75% bereits der Beitrag für den Publisher - in weiterer Folge auch (hoffentlich) für die Entwickler enthalten. 

Was wirklich ein Problem sein könnte, ist die Rückgabe bzw. Funktionalität, ansonsten wird sich Valve kaum halten können vor Supportanfragen.

75% sind wirklich ziemlich dreist. Auf der anderen Seite muss man sage, Valve hat sich diese Marktposition hart erkämpft und bietet dafür natürlich eine riesige Plattform. Wenn ein Modder diese nicht nutzen will, muss er ja nicht.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Valve hat sich diese Marktposition hart erkämpft und bietet dafür natürlich eine riesige Plattform.



Sagen wir mal eher mit Zustimmung der Entwickler wegen DRM. 
Ohne Valves DRM gebe es Valve /Steam gar nicht. Nur das ist es was diese Plattform nach oben gebracht hat. Es ist das was alle (Entwickler/Studios) wollten.
Wiederverkaufs Verbot der PC Games.
Nichts anderes hat Valve/Steam nach oben gebracht.


----------



## PCamateur (24. April 2015)

da





Batze schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal eher mit Zustimmung der Entwickler wegen DRM.
> Ohne Valves DRM gebe es Valve /Steam gar nicht. Nur das ist es was diese Plattform nach oben gebracht hat. Es ist das was alle (Entwickler/Studios) wollten.
> Wiederverkaufs Verbot der PC Games.
> Nichts anderes hat Valve/Steam nach oben gebracht.



Hart erkämpft war vielleicht etwas übertrieben  

Es ging mir allerdings weniger darum, wie sie diese Position erlangt haben, sondern dass sie sie haben. Und wenn man diese Position bzw. ihre Plattform nutzen will um daran mitzuverdienen indem man dort seine Mods vertreibt, muss man entweder nach deren Regeln spielen oder die Plattform boykottieren und die Mod gratis oder über alternative Vertriebswege verbreiten. 

Wenn ich ein Geschäft/Restaurant/was-auch-immer eröffnen will, kann ich mir ein Geschäftslokal in einer Einkaufsstraße/einem Einkaufscenter mieten und bezahle für die hohe Frequenz an Menschen, die ich dort habe, eine höhere Miete. Oder ich such mir ein günstiges Geschäft am Stadtrand und versuche die Menschen mit entsprechender Werbung o.Ä. dorthin zu locken. Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. Wenn ich aber vom Einkaufcenter (Steam) profitieren will, muss ich mich auch den Regeln beugen und entsprechend zahlen.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

Diese Entwicklung ist eine neue Ära und verkörpert genau das was Valve seit Jahren schon prophezeit... Nur leider haben viele Leute einfach nicht richtig gelesen.

Die Grenze zwischen Content Creator und Entwickler verschmilzt immer weiter und das ist der erste große Schritt in diese Richtung.
Am ende hat Valve genau das angefangen umzusetzen was sie schon seit langer Zeit nach außen hin kommuniziert haben und nix anderes.

An dieses Thema muss man weniger emotional herantreten.

- Mods waren früher kostenlos weil es schlichtweg anders kaum zu lösen war.
- Digitales Zeitalter ist so fortgeschritten dass dieser Schritt eingeleitet werden kann
- Mods müssen nicht kostenpflichtig werden - es ist eine reine Option für den Modder selber
- Eine Mod ist schrott und kostet Geld? Nicht kaufen. Modder selber schuld
- Mag man eine Mod besonders gut? Kann man gerne sogar draufzahlen wenn man möchte
- Angst vor zu viel preispflichtigem Müll? Und wie überleben wir tagtäglich den Schrott in allen möglichen Regalen beim Einkaufen?
 Man schaut sie nicht an und kauft sie nicht.
- Es ist nirgends in Stein gemeißelt dass Mods nichts kosten dürfen
- Auch sollte man nicht darauf schauen dass Modder "nur" 25% daran verdienen, sondern die Tatsache anerkennen dass sie überhaupt endlich mal 25% daran verdienen können, denn davor waren es 0%
Inwiefern sich diese 25% ändern oder nicht ändern ist ein Vertrag zwischen den Moddern und den Publishern - nicht das Problem der Konsumenten/Käufer.
Oder ärgern wir uns darüber dass der Retail-Handel seine großen Gewinne für sich haben möchte obwohl sie nur das Ding in die Regale stellen? Nein

- Preispflichtige "Mods" gibts schon seit Jahren von Activision & Co. für horrende Preise und dort hat man sie gerne gekauft weil sie ja "offizielles" Content waren. 
Dort hat es anscheinend niemanden gestört wenig Content für viel Geld bezahlen zu können. Dort gingen sogar 100% an Activision.

- Alles bleibt nachwievor so wie es ist, nur mit dem Unterschied dass einige Modder ihre hochwertige Arbeit für bisschen Kleingeld verkaufen können wenn sie möchten.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung ist eine neue Ära und verkörpert genau das was Valve seit Jahren schon prophezeit... Nur leider haben viele Leute einfach nicht richtig gelesen.
> 
> Die Grenze zwischen Content Creator und Entwickler verschmilzt immer weiter und das ist der erste große Schritt in diese Richtung.
> Am ende hat Valve genau das angefangen umzusetzen was sie schon seit langer Zeit nach außen hin kommuniziert haben und nix anderes.
> ...



Kann man so unterschreiben, nur hat Valve den Schritt mal wieder zu früh und ohne zu überlegen eingeleitet. Genau wie welche Spiele in ihrem store sind. Da wird nix überprüft und selbst ein Garys incident landet ohne Probleme drauf. Valve entzieht sich jeder Verantwortung.

Und auch her: Jeder kann geklaute Mods kostenpflichtig einstellen und es herrscht Chaos. Valve kassiert und hält sich (im Moment) raus. 

Schade.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2015)

Noch was anderes: Der große Skyrim-Mod Enderal (von den Nehrim-Machern) wird kostenlos bleiben. Das haben sie heute angekündigt.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Kann man so unterschreiben, nur hat Valve den Schritt mal wieder zu früh und ohne zu überlegen eingeleitet. Genau wie welche Spiele in ihrem store sind. Da wird nix überprüft und selbst ein Garys incident landet ohne Probleme drauf. Valve entzieht sich jeder Verantwortung.


Der Markt reguliert sich selber und Valve möchte sich nicht wie ein Gott auf ihrer eigenen Platform aufführen.
Gerade wenn Valve anfängt die Spiele nach Qualität auszusortieren, gibts richtig viel Kritik oder meinst du nicht?

Dann gibts überall ein Aufschrei dass sie ihre Position ausnutzen und ihre Macht ausnutzen einfach so Spiele nicht auf ihrer Platform zu dulden.

Steam soll ein großer digitaler Laden sein und man soll noch so jedes schlechte Spiele kaufen können. Kann man doch im Retail auch.



> Und auch her: Jeder kann geklaute Mods kostenpflichtig einstellen und es herrscht Chaos. Valve kassiert und hält sich (im Moment) raus.
> Schade.



Was meinst du mit geklaute Mods und Chaos? Verstehe ich nicht sorry.
Es fließt nur dann Geld wenn jemand so eine Mod kauft. Kostenpflichtig reinstellen ist das eine aber es muss auch jemand kaufen.

Ich weiß nicht wie andere mit ihrem Geld umgehen aber ich informiere mich vorher bevor ich Geld ausgebe.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Noch was anderes: Der große Skyrim-Mod Enderal (von den Nehrim-Machern) wird kostenlos bleiben. Das haben sie heute angekündigt.



Jeder Modder muss für sich selber entscheiden ob er Geld für seine Mod verlangen möchte 

An den traditionellen Mods ändert sich zu mehr als 90% gar nix und sehr viele werden nachwievor kostenlos bleiben. Nur wenige Ausnahmen werden kostenpflichtig & erfolgreich sein.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit geklaute Mods und Chaos? Verstehe ich nicht sorry.
> Es fließt nur dann Geld wenn jemand so eine Mod kauft. Kostenpflichtig reinstellen ist das eine aber es muss auch jemand kaufen.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie andere mit ihrem Geld umgehen aber ich informiere mich vorher bevor ich Geld ausgebe.



Von dem was man so hört, ist es wohl ohne weiteres möglich beliebte Mods von Nexusmods kostenpflichtig in steam zu stellen, ohne dass man mit der Entstehung irgendetwas zu tun hat 
Auch kostenpflichtige Compilations sind nur Mods die der Verkäufer nicht gemacht hat.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Von dem was man so hört, ist es wohl ohne weiteres möglich beliebte Mods von Nexusmods kostenpflichtig in steam zu stellen, ohne dass man mit der Entstehung irgendetwas zu tun hat
> Auch kostenpflichtige Compilations sind nur Mods die der Verkäufer nicht gemacht hat.



Nun warten wir mal ab es hat doch gerade erst angefangen  
Sie werden sich schon über solche Dinge Gedanken gemacht haben und bis alles super läuft wirds ne Weile dauern.

Die Reise fängt gerade erst an 
Interessant wirds vor allem wenn Source 2 rauskommt


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

@Doomkeeper
Was gibt Valve das Recht 75 % zu nehmen von etwas was, was gar nicht ..........?
Du sagst selbst lieber 25% von etwas haben als gar nichts. Ok. Aber auch vorher haben Modder die möglichkeit etwas zu bekommen, und zwar 100%, ohne Valve was abzugeben. 
Darum geht es doch. Nicht kapiert?
Statt eventuell 100%, wenn sie etwas nehmen wollen, sagen wir es mal so, bekommen sie nur noch 25% weil sie es auf Valves Plattform darbieten.
Darum geht es doch.


----------



## USA911 (24. April 2015)

Warum meiner Meinung nach Mods kostenfrei sein sollten ist, das es aus Spaß und aus der Freude passiert. Sobald dafür Geld verlangt wird, ist es zwar noch eine Mod, der Herausgeber aber kein Modder mehr, sondern eine Programierer, der mit seinen Programierungen Geld verdient. Denn sobald es gegen Geld für alle angeboten wird, ist es gewerblich und nicht mehr privat zur verfügung gestellt.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Außerdem könnte der Modder deutlich weniger Geld verlangen aber trotzdem mehr verdienen.


----------



## Ensign (24. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nun warten wir mal ab es hat doch gerade erst angefangen
> Sie werden sich schon über solche Dinge Gedanken gemacht haben und bis alles super läuft wirds ne Weile dauern.
> 
> Die Reise fängt gerade erst an
> Interessant wirds vor allem wenn Source 2 rauskommt



Klar hat deren Reise erst begonnen, aber Verkäufe von geklauten Mods ist Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums und damit, besonders wenn Geld verdient wird, eine Straftat. 
Valve trägt somit eine Mitschuld als Zwischenhändler der gestohlenen Ware. Dann gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Steam und Megaupload.  

Valve hätte mehr Sicherungsmaßnahmen einbauen müssen, anstelle einfach zu sagen, die Comunity solle es richten.


----------



## BiJay (24. April 2015)

Ich finde 25% an die Modder schon sehr wenig. Gibt sonst auch noch viele Kritikpunkte: Was passiert, wenn ein Update des Spiels den Mod funktionsuntüchtig macht? Wird Steam auch wirklich die schwarzen Schafe aussondieren können? Deren Support ist ja schon mangelhaft. etc.

Ist momentan wirklich chaotisch. Mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt. Aber letzendes entscheidet der Kunde mit der eigenen Brieftasche, was er unterstützt. Und wenn niemand einen kostenpflichtigen Mod kaufen will, muss der Modder schon sehen, ob er dann den Preis reduziert oder die Mod doch dann kostenlos anbietet.

Da mich Skyrim aber sowieso nicht die Bohne interessiert, schau ich mir das erstmal aus der Ferne an.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

Ensign schrieb:


> Klar hat deren Reise erst begonnen, aber Verkäufe von geklauten Mods ist Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums und damit, besonders wenn Geld verdient wird, eine Straftat.
> Valve trägt somit eine Mitschuld als Zwischenhändler der gestohlenen Ware. Dann gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Steam und Megaupload.
> 
> Valve hätte mehr Sicherungsmaßnahmen einbauen müssen, anstelle einfach zu sagen, die Comunity solle es richten.



Valve wurde bestimmt über dieses Problem informiert. Meinst du nicht?
Hier wird ja so geschrieben als ob Valve sich absolut jeder Verantwortung entzieht.

Sie werden es schon so machen dass es mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Und falls ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt dann müsst ihr euch an Valve wenden und nicht im Forum untereinander darüber schimpfen


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ich finde 25% an die Modder schon sehr wenig.



Das sind 25% mehr als früher.


----------



## BiJay (24. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das sind 25% mehr als früher.


Was ist das für ein Argument? Wäre es auch okay, wenn es nur 1% wäre?


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Argument? Wäre es auch okay, wenn es nur 1% wäre?



Er verteidigt eben seinen Arbeitgeber. Man kennt ihn doch. Auf die speziellen Fragen hat er eben keine Antworten.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. April 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Argument? Wäre es auch okay, wenn es nur 1% wäre?



Na wenn du so fragst ja. Alles über 0% ist in dem Fall ein Mehrwert.

Die 25% sind so "klein" damit der Mod-Markt immer noch ein Bereich für Enthusiasten bleibt und nur wenige Ausgewählte davon tatsächlich profitieren können - die sich wirklich den Arsch aufreißen.
Was glaubst du wie chaotisch dieser Trend wäre wenn Modder 100% einsacken können? Vor allem bei so einer Reichweite wie mit Steam?

Das wäre die reinste Katastrophe und viele würden warscheinlich nur noch kostenpflichtige Inhalte herstellen.


----------



## BiJay (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na wenn du so fragst ja. Alles über 0% ist in dem Fall ein Mehrwert.
> 
> Die 25% sind so "klein" damit der Mod-Markt immer noch ein Bereich für Enthusiasten bleibt und nur wenige Ausgewählte davon tatsächlich profitieren können - die sich wirklich den Arsch aufreißen.
> Was glaubst du wie chaotisch dieser Trend wäre wenn Modder 100% einsacken können? Vor allem bei so einer Reichweite wie mit Steam?
> ...


Ich hab nirgends gesagt, dass sie 100% bekommen sollen, nur dass 25% zu wenig sind. Immerhin haben die Modder bis jetzt freiwillig ihre Arbeit kostenlos angeboten. Dass Modder ihre Arbeit nun für Geld anbieten können, motiviert sie doch, dass sie dann auch mehr Zeit reinstecken und es vielleicht auch mal als wirklichen Job betreiben. Und die sollen dann auch fair entlohnt werden und 25% klingt für mich nicht fair. Steam kann das nur so niedrig ansetzen, weil sie das Monopol haben. Sobald andere auch sowas ähnliches machen, wird Steam dann in die Röhre gucken. Ich meine da z.B. Unreal Tournament.

Und ich stehe da nicht alleine da. Gibt viele Kunden und auch Modder selbst, die das nicht unterstützen wollen. Einige Modder verzichten dann auf die Möglichkeit 25% zu bekommen, nur damit Steam nicht den größten Teil abbekommt für viel weniger Arbeit.

Und dass du 1% gutheißen würdest, lässt dich nicht gut dastehen.


----------



## DAmado (25. April 2015)

Viel mehr würde mich mal die Sicht der Entwickler bzw. Publisher  interessieren was die eigentlich so generell davon halten das jemand  durch ihr Spiel Geld verdient. Immerhin wird hier von den Moddern ein  fremdes Produkt dann kommerziell ohne deren Einverständnis genutzt. Das  wäre dann wohl das gleiche wie zur Zeit bei den Let's Plays wo einige  Firmen die Monetarisierung erlauben und andere eben nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. April 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ich hab nirgends gesagt, dass sie 100% bekommen sollen, nur dass 25% zu wenig sind. Immerhin haben die Modder bis jetzt freiwillig ihre Arbeit kostenlos angeboten. Dass Modder ihre Arbeit nun für Geld anbieten können, motiviert sie doch, dass sie dann auch mehr Zeit reinstecken und es vielleicht auch mal als wirklichen Job betreiben. Und die sollen dann auch fair entlohnt werden und 25% klingt für mich nicht fair. Steam kann das nur so niedrig ansetzen, weil sie das Monopol haben. Sobald andere auch sowas ähnliches machen, wird Steam dann in die Röhre gucken. Ich meine da z.B. Unreal Tournament.
> 
> Und ich stehe da nicht alleine da. Gibt viele Kunden und auch Modder selbst, die das nicht unterstützen wollen. Einige Modder verzichten dann auf die Möglichkeit 25% zu bekommen, nur damit Steam nicht den größten Teil abbekommt für viel weniger Arbeit.



Sorry aber das ist Quatsch. Die 25% sind absolut fair gesetzt und eigentlich sollte es uns Konsumenten komplett schnuppe sein wie genau die Aufteilung aussieht - Viel heiße Luft um nix.
Die Mods basieren auf Werke anderer Unternehmen und je mehr Unternehmen in solch eine Arbeit involviert werden, desto kleiner ist der Eigenanteil. In dem Fall der Modder mit nur 25% und Steam / Spieleentwickler mit restlichen 75%.

Warum ist das so? Naja der Modder modded auf etwas was schon jemandem gehört. Ergo: kann er unmöglich mehr bekommen als das was der Hauptentwickler bereits geleistet hat.
Ohne das Hauptspiel könnte der Modder nicht modden und deswegen hat er automatisch weniger als der Entwickler.

Dann kommt Steam (Platform) ins Spiel. 
Ohne Steam, dessen Größe und Reichweite, könnte der Modder mit seiner Mod nicht so leicht Geld verdienen.
Ergo: Dieser Anteil muss ebenfalls kleiner sein als von der Platform wo man es anbietet.

Rechnet man alles zusammen *muss* der Modder den kleinsten Anteil bekommen weil alles andere eben unfair wäre.

Ohne das Hauptspiel und die Platform könnte der Modder seine Mod nicht so anbieten wie er das machen möchte und deswegen muss er logischerweise den kleinsten Anteil bekommen.

Wenn jemand 70% oder gar 100% haben möchte, muss ein eigenes Spiel entwickeln.
Will man es auf Steam anbieten dann gibt man locker 30% sofort ab (Reichweite, Userbase etc.)
Im Retailhandel ist die Aufteilung wiederrum noch umfangreicher weil die Händler ebenfalls ein Stück vom Kuchen haben möchten.

So läufts nunmal und Modder dürfen froh sein überhaupt auf eine legale Weise leichtes Geld zu verdienen... Früher wäre sowas nicht denkbar gewesen.


----------



## USA911 (25. April 2015)

Wie sieht es rechtlich für mich als Kunde aus? Firmen sind an einem Amtsgericht eingetragen und somit gibt es verfizierte Daten übers Unternehmen. Wie sieht das bei nem Modder aus? Wo kommt er her, was ist die Adresse bei Rechts Fragen? Weiß Valve 100% sicher wer das ist?

Bei kostenlosen Mods, braucht man das nicht, schließlich weiß man um die Produktunsicherheit, aber bei rechtsgültigen Vertrag (Kaufgeschäft), will ich meine 100% Sicherheit bei wem ich kaufe!

Ach und dazu passt ja dann die neue Valve AGB mit dem geheucheltem "Rückgaberecht" beim kauf....


----------



## USA911 (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Rechnet man alles zusammen *muss* der Modder den kleinsten Anteil bekommen weil alles andere eben unfair wäre.
> 
> ....



Sorry *muss nicht*! Beide multimillionen schwere Unternehmen profitieren von den Moddern ebenfalls. Und da kann auch fair mit 50/50 gehandelt werden. Auf die 0,5 - 1 Million Euro weniger Einnahme stört Valve nicht. Und auf die ganzen Modder verteilt, macht das mehr dann, auch keinem zum groß Verdiener, vorallem wenn er keine Steuern hinterzieht.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. April 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Sorry *muss nicht*! Beide multimillionen schwere Unternehmen profitieren von den Moddern ebenfalls. Und da kann auch fair mit 50/50 gehandelt werden. Auf die 0,5 - 1 Million Euro weniger Einnahme stört Valve nicht. Und auf die ganzen Modder verteilt, macht das mehr dann, auch keinem zum groß Verdiener, vorallem wenn er keine Steuern hinterzieht.



Hättest du den gesamten Beitrag gelesen dann würdest du nicht sowas schreiben  

Ein Modder ist ein Modder und kein Hersteller per se. Dementsprechend ist sein Anteil automatisch (logisch) kleiner weil er nachträgliche Arbeit abliefert, die auf Arbeit anderer Unternehmen basiert.
Dieser Umschwung soll nicht dazu dienen damit jeder Modder sich ne goldene Nase verdienen kann, sondern damit gute und besondere Modder die Chance bekommen Geld mit ihrer Arbeit zu verdienen.

Edit: Nachwievor wissen wir nicht wie man aktuell auf die 25% überhaupt kommt.
Hat Valve diesen Wert bestimmt? Bethesda? Wie viel verdient Valve bzw. Bethesda von den restlichen 75%?
Kann genau so gut sein dass Valve lediglich 5% einnimmt (das gleiche wie bei ihren aufladbaren Steamcards) und Bethesda kassiert satte 70% ein?

Hier sollte man vorsichtig sein weil wir eben nicht wissen was mit diesen 75% passiert.
Fakt ist aber dass wir wissen dass die Modder 25% von den Einnahmen bekommen und das sind 25% mehr als früher.

Außer dass die Modder 25% daran mitverdienen sollte es den Kunden i.d.R. nicht die Bohne interessieren was mit dem gesamten Geld passiert.
Wer die Modder mit viel mehr Geld direkt unterstützen möchte, soll sich deren Bankverbindung holen und dort fleißig sein Geld überweisen 

Das haben aber bestimmt nur die aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaller wenigsten getan (Inklusive mir)

Ich wollte damals unbedingt den Machern von Black Mesa nen 5er zustecken und konnte es nicht.
Es gab so eine Art Spenden Button aber ich mag solche Buttons nicht. Wenn ich jetzt in Steam eine Möglichkeit habe solche Entwickler zu unterstützen dann 
werde ich das auch sehr gerne tun.

In diesem Fall würde ein Hobby Entwickler von mir Geld bekommen welches er in einer anderen Form nie bekommen hätte


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na wenn du so fragst ja. Alles über 0% ist in dem Fall ein Mehrwert.


Genau da liegt der Fehler bei deiner Denkweise. Es waren vorher keine 0% sondern deutlich mehr als die jetzigen 25%. Du glaubst nämlich jetzt plötzlich würde Geld eingenommen und vorher nicht. Das ging vorher mit Spenden schon und da hat der Modder mehr bekommen. Und ob er jetzt überhaupt etwas verkaufen wird und somit 25% bekommt steht auch nicht fest, im Gegensatz zu dem was du annimmst.

Aber das du bei Valve Themen die rosarote Brille aufhast und nicht klar denkst überrascht ja eigentlich keinen mehr.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. April 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Genau da liegt der Fehler bei deiner Denkweise. Es waren vorher keine 0% sondern deutlich mehr als die jetzigen 25%. Du glaubst nämlich jetzt plötzlich würde Geld eingenommen und vorher nicht. Das ging vorher mit Spenden schon und da hat der Modder mehr bekommen. Und ob er jetzt überhaupt etwas verkaufen wird und somit 25% bekommt steht auch nicht fest, im Gegensatz zu dem was du annimmst.



Und wie groß waren die Einnahmen über solche Spenden Buttons bzw. Links? Ich habe solche "Bezahlmethoden" immer ignoriert weil mir das Vertrauen einfach fehlt.



> Aber das du bei Valve Themen die rosarote Brille aufhast und nicht klar denkst überrascht ja eigentlich keinen mehr.



Und warum schreibst du dann einen Beitrag zu meinem Beitrag wenn du diese Meinung von mir hast?  
Ich sehe diese Situation eben weniger emotional an und möchte so konstruktiv wie möglich bleiben.

Irgendwelche Spenden waren auf Dauer keine Lösung und genau das wird momentan versuch zu lösen.
Inwiefern Valve in diese aktuelle 75/25 Geschichte involviert ist weißt weder du noch ich genau.

Das hat nix mit Fanboy zu tun sondern ist Fakt. Wenn du stichfeste Beweise hast dann nur her damit 

Ich kann hier auch nur so gut es geht meine Meinung wiedergeben und ich empfinde die 25% eben nicht als unfair für den ersten Schritt zum austesten.
Modder sind eben Modder. Wenn man mehr Einnahmen sehen möchte muss man ein eigener Entwickler werden - was diese Tatsache mit mir bzw. meiner Einstellung zu Valve zu tun hat ist mir leider ein Rätsel.

Sehen wir doch im laufe des Jahres wie sich dieses Experiment entwickelt und welche Ergebnisse erzielt werden. Jede neue Entwicklung fängt irgendwann mal an und diese Änderung ist
eine langfristige Lösung um den gesamten Markt zu verändern. D.h. Es ist der erste Anstoß einer Idee, die vll erst in den nächsten Jahren ihre guten Seiten entfalten kann.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und wie groß waren die Einnahmen über solche Spenden Buttons bzw. Links? Ich habe solche "Bezahlmethoden" immer ignoriert weil mir das Vertrauen einfach fehlt.


Und dank Valve ist es plötzlich da? Mit dieser Aussage widersprichst du auch deinem übernächsten Satz, aber du merkst es offensichtlich nicht. Davon abgesehen bist du nicht der Nabel der Welt.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und warum schreibst du dann einen Beitrag zu meinem Beitrag wenn du diese Meinung von mir hast?


Weil ich vielleicht die Hoffnung habe das du den Fehler in deiner Logik erkennst dann wenn man ihn dir sagt? Wobei nach diesem Beitrag gebe ich sie so langsam auf und muss dir zustimmen und mich selbst fragen warum ich das gemacht habe.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich sehe diese Situation eben weniger emotional an und möchte so konstruktiv wie möglich bleiben.


Der Witz war gut. Wenn man bedenkt das du direkt am Anfang gesagt hast das Valve der Vertrauensgrund für dich ist, kann das nur ein Witz sein oder du merkst wirklich nicht das du eine rosarote Brille aufhast.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Spenden waren auf Dauer keine Lösung und genau das wird momentan versuch zu lösen.


Woher weißt du das es auf Dauer keine Lösung war? Weil Valve das jetzt macht? Das ist kein Beleg für deine Behauptung. Und das da einige etwas für Geld reinstellen ist auch keiner.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Inwiefern Valve in diese aktuelle 75/25 Geschichte involviert ist weißt weder du noch ich genau.


Das ist auch völlig egal es könnten auch 99/1 sein, es würde bei meiner Aussage keinen Unterschied machen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Fanboy zu tun sondern ist Fakt. Wenn du stichfeste Beweise hast dann nur her damit


Genial, du hast selbst keine Fakten für deine Thesen die wie immer Valve als den Heiland darstellen, willst aber kein Fanboy sein und ich muss derweil für einfachste logische Sachen Fakten liefern. MErkste wirklich nix?



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sehen wir doch im laufe des Jahres wie sich dieses Experiment entwickelt und welche Ergebnisse erzielt werden. Jede neue Entwicklung fängt irgendwann mal an und diese Änderung ist
> eine langfristige Lösung um den gesamten Markt zu verändern. D.h. Es ist der erste Anstoß einer Idee, die vll erst in den nächsten Jahren ihre guten Seiten entfalten kann.


Vielen Dank liebe Valve Marketing Abteilung für ihre PR.


----------



## MrFob (25. April 2015)

Ich finde das eigentlich ok, die Moeglichkeit anzubieten. Jeder Modder muss fuer sich selbst entscheiden ob er auch Geld fuer seine Mod will.
Klar wird es einen Haufen Assis geben, die einfach mods anderer rein stellen und hoffen, dass irgendwelche Deppen die dann kaufen. Aber mal ehrlich, wer Kohle fuer eine Mod hinlegt, ueber die er sich nicht ausreichend informiert um mitzubekommen, dass es die auch kostenlos ist, der ist schon selber schuld und ausserdem sagt Valve ja, dass sie bei entsprechenden Berichten auch reagieren werden.
Grundsaetzlich glaube ich aber, dass die Moeglichkeit, selbst erstellten Content in einem geregelten monitarisierten Ramen anzubieten vielleicht einige dazu motivieren wird auch mehr oder qualitativ besseren Content zu erstellen. Was wir am Ende sehen werden ist im Idealfall ein Zuwachs an Content, der uns zur Verfuegung steht.

Klar, die Sache kann auch furchtbar schief gehen und in einem Haufen ziemlich verworrener Rechtsstreitereien enden. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das dann nicht mein Problem sondern eher das von Valve, den Moddern, die Kohle wollten und den (vorschnellen) Kaeufern. Wenigstens probiert Valve hier mal wieder was neues aus. Das alleine ist es schon wert, mal ein Auge auf die Sache zu halten. Ich denke mal, dass wir ein 1-2 Jahren einen viel besseren Eindruck davon haben werden, ob das konzept funktionieren kann.
Bis dhin werde ich mich mit Kritik zurueckhalten und den Jungs von Steam, so wie allen Content Creators viel Glueck bei der Aktion wuenschen.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. April 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und dank Valve ist es plötzlich da? Mit dieser Aussage widersprichst du auch deinem übernächsten Satz, aber du merkst es offensichtlich nicht. Davon abgesehen bist du nicht der Nabel der Welt.


Ich bezahle bei Valve "digital" also vertraue ich Steam weil ich ein aktiver User dieses Portals bin. Es ist nicht plötzlich da, sondern ich habe permanent Vertrauen in Steam sonst würde ich es nicht nutzen.
Da ich solchen Buttons nicht so recht über den Weg traue, nutze ich sie auch nicht. Kann ich die Entwickler aber über Steam unterstützen dann mache ich das auch in Zukunft gerne.



> Weil ich vielleicht die Hoffnung habe das du den Fehler in deiner Logik erkennst dann wenn man ihn dir sagt? Wobei nach diesem Beitrag gebe ich sie so langsam auf und muss dir zustimmen und mich selbst fragen warum ich das gemacht habe.


 Bevor man nach Fehlern anderer Menschen sucht sollte man immer in erster Linie auf die eigenen Fehler achten 



> Der Witz war gut. Wenn man bedenkt das du direkt am Anfang gesagt hast das Valve der Vertrauensgrund für dich ist, kann das nur ein Witz sein oder du merkst wirklich nicht das du eine rosarote Brille aufhast.


Sorry langsam wirds langweilig.... Wie oft möchtest du noch diese Anschuldigung hier schreiben? Du schreibst schon zum x-ten mal das gleiche was mit diesem Thema einfach nix zu tun hat. 



> Woher weißt du das es auf Dauer keine Lösung war? Weil Valve das jetzt macht? Das ist kein Beleg für deine Behauptung. Und das da einige etwas für Geld reinstellen ist auch keiner.


Natürlich kann ich hier nur von mir sprechen und für mich war das keine Lösung, weil ich sicherlich nicht der einzige bin der solche Links nie genutzt hat.
Valve redet schon lange von dieser Entwicklung und das ist der erste Test auf diesem Gebiet etwas zu verändern.

Weg von Spendenlinks die ignoriert werden und hin zum offiziellem Content Creator. Modder erhalten mit dieser Entwicklung einen anderen und seriöseren Status. Um Geld zu "betteln" war zwar eine Lösung aber für optimal
habe ich sie nie gehalten. Der Markt verändert sich eben extrem in unserem digitalem Zeitalter und mal sehen was Valve aus dieser Bewegung zaubern kann.

Ich sehe es eben weder schlecht noch gut. Ich bin nur gespannt drauf wie die Modding Szene sich weiterentwickelt. Valve hat mit dem Workshop das Modding überhaupt erst am Leben erhalten und jede Veränderung ist anfangs schwer
zu verstehen. Aktuell ist eben das traditionelle Modding dran.



> Das ist auch völlig egal es könnten auch 99/1 sein, es würde bei meiner Aussage keinen Unterschied machen.


Und deine Aussage besteht aus einer reinen Behauptung weil du die Einnahmen dieser Spenden-Links nicht kennst. Du gehst davon aus dass sie früher mehr damit verdient haben, als das was sie
zukünftig evtl verdienen können.

Problem ist eben nur dass Valve hier einige rechtliche Schritte einleiten muss und solche Links anscheinend verbieten *muss*. Mit dem Start eines solches Programms/Experiments, wo Geld im Spiel ist, muss die Sache
eine gewisse Richtigkeit haben und deswegen müssen sie das machen.



> Genial, du hast selbst keine Fakten für deine Thesen die wie immer Valve als den Heiland darstellen, willst aber kein Fanboy sein und ich muss derweil für einfachste logische Sachen Fakten liefern. MErkste wirklich nix?


Mit Fakten meinte ich Tatsachen wie dass Modder logischerweise den kleinsten Kuchen abbekommen weil sie eben nur Modder sind und ihre Arbeit auf Arbeit anderer aufbaut.
Auch meinte ich mit Fakten dass kein Modder dazu gezwungen wird all seine Mods kostenpflichtig machen zu müssen - es ändert sich eigentlich nicht viel zu früher - nur für die die Geld damit offiziell über Steam verdienen möchten.



> Vielen Dank liebe Valve Marketing Abteilung für ihre PR.



Lieber habe ich eine rosarote Brille auf und sehe einige Dinge weniger schlecht als ihr.
Der Markt verändert sich nunmal und entweder man macht einen auf Pessimist und findet jede Entwicklung sofort beschissen, oder man versucht etwas konstruktiver an die Sache ranzugehen und erstmal abwarten was dabei rauskommt.

Die Tatsache dass kostenlose Mods weiterhin bestehen bleiben scheinen Leute wie du einfach nur ausblenden zu wollen. Und wie viel oder wenig die Modder an ihrer Arbeit verdienen, sollte dem Konsumenten völlig egal sein eigentlich.
Und die ganzen Moralaposteln hier, die der Meinung sind dass Modder gefälligst viel mehr Geld einnehmen sollten, erwarte ich in Zukunft eure Quittungen eurer Geldüberweisungen damit auch ja die Modder ordentlich bezahlt werden  

Dannach wird wieder gemeckert dass die Modder zu viel Geld verdienen weil sie nur ein bisschen modden. Der ewige Teufelskreis


----------



## Meisterhobbit (25. April 2015)

Hahahahaha, ist das so geil! Grade erst vor 2 Tagen hab ich mich hier in einem ganz andren Thread (Pillars of Eternity) drüber ausgekotzt, was für ne miese Entwicklung das ganze Mod-Konzept in den letzten Jahren doch gemacht hat, und BOOOM, kommt sowas  jetzt sind die Modder nicht mehr bloß unwissend (und daher eifrig) quasi freiwillige Arbeitssklaven der eigentlichen Entwickler, nein, jetzt wird für das ganze auch noch kassiert, so ein Dreck  !


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung ist eine neue Ära und verkörpert genau das was Valve seit Jahren schon prophezeit... Nur leider haben viele Leute einfach nicht richtig gelesen.
> 
> Die Grenze zwischen Content Creator und Entwickler verschmilzt immer weiter und das ist der erste große Schritt in diese Richtung.
> Am ende hat Valve genau das angefangen umzusetzen was sie schon seit langer Zeit nach außen hin kommuniziert haben und nix anderes.
> ...




Das alles so bleibt wie es ist ist nur Wunschdenken. Du wirst sehen welch massive Auswirkungen das jetzt auf die Moddingszene haben wird und das mein ich nicht im positiven Sinne.




> - Mods waren früher kostenlos weil es schlichtweg anders kaum zu lösen war.



Natürlich war das anders möglich aber eben nur auf freiwilliger Basis was auch völlik Ok war. Ich hatte hier in nem anderen Post schon geschrieben das Modder in erster Linie IHR Spiel verschönen wollen und nicht das der anderen Spieler. Das diese das dann mit uns teilen ist da eine tolle Geste. Dafür aber Geld zu verlangen ist aber der falsche Weg Anerkennung zu erlangen. 
Neben den ganzen Rechtlichen Kram hat man auch nicht wie bei Publishern eine Qualitätskontrolle. Ergo kauft man sich immer die Katze im Sack denn man kann nicht alles nach 24 Stunden prüfen ob es das Geld wert war.
Bedenke das man bei manchen Mods ein neues Spiel starten muss und bis man dann an die Stelle kommt wo die Mod dann einsetzt, sind evtl. die 24 Stunden schon rum, denn nicht jeder hat Zeit sich direkt 7-8 Stunden hinter das Spiel zu klemmen. Sowas kann man nur dann machen wenn das Spiel nahezu an allen Ecken umgestaltet wurde und das man nach nur wenigen Spielminuten dann selbst sieht.
Sich gefakte Videos oder geschönte Bilder anzuschauen erleichtert einem diese Kaufentscheidung dann auch nicht.

Es gibt natürlich auch Mods die mit der Zeit wachsen und dann nur für die Community entwickelt werden bzw mit Hilfe dieser. Von diesen Rede ich auch nicht.



> - Digitales Zeitalter ist so fortgeschritten dass dieser Schritt eingeleitet werden kann



Fortschritt wird  mit dieser Möglichkeit aber zum Rückschritt. Später dazu mehr



> - Mods müssen nicht kostenpflichtig werden - es ist eine reine Option für den Modder selber



Diesen Satz liest mit man heutzutage überall und am Ende zahlt man doch für jede Kleinigkeit. Die Gier des Menschen ist bei vielen unendlich und wenn sich das Thema erstmal richtig verbeitet hat, werden die Modder versuchen jeden Mist zu verkaufen oder eben versuchen halbherzig entwicklete Mods zu verticken wie das auch die großen Publisher gerne tun. Dem Modder fällt dies hier wesentlich leichter. 24 Stunden Rückgaberecht reicht eben nicht für alle Mods.



> - Eine Mod ist schrott und kostet Geld? Nicht kaufen. Modder selber schuld



Das die Modd schrott ist weißt du aber erstmal nicht. Du lädst sie, testet sie und dann erst bewertest du es. Auf das was andere sagen kann man sich in der Regel nicht verlassen. Möglich das man in 24 Stunden genug Zeit findet diese zu bewerten aber vorher ist erstmal Katze im Sack kaufen angesagt.



> - Angst vor zu viel preispflichtigem Müll? Und wie überleben wir  tagtäglich den Schrott in allen möglichen Regalen beim Einkaufen?



Mods mit alltäglichem Schrott auf Regalen zu vergleichen halte ich für ein wenig daneben. Jenachdem was man dort so sieht, hat man die Möglichkeit sich das Produkt genauer anzuschauen, wie die Qualität ist und ob es den Preis rechtfertigt. Natürlich gilt das nicht für Lebensmittel die in irgendwelchen Verpackungen eingeschweißt sind aber bei neuen Produkten geht man her und kauft sich eine Testpackung und probiert es daheim mal aus und erst dann sagt man, Nein hat mir nicht geschmeckt, nie wieder. Hellsehen können wir noch nicht und nicht jedes Produkt wird im Fernsehen oder im Internet bewertet wobei das auch eher subjektiv ist. 
Dazu kommt das Thema ob Mods nicht irgendwo von wem anderen geklaut wurde, ob es Rechtlich korrekt und andere Dinge. Gerade bei dem Rechtlichen Kram stellt sich mir die Frage. Wenn diese Mod entfernt wird (Workshop) wird sie bei mir auch entfernt? Bekomm ich dafür mein Geld zurück? 
Außerdem habe ich bei geklautem Material den Modder noch unterstützt. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Mach ich das in der Realität bei anderen Produkten, kann ich dafür auch belangt werden.



> Man schaut sie nicht an und kauft sie nicht.



Du meintest zwar was anderes aber durch Mods die was kosten, werden die Leute sich viel weniger Mods installieren. Für mich als Skyrim Fan mit über 150 Mods wären es am Ende vielleicht nur noch 5-6 wobei ich ohne die anderen Mods eigentlich Skyrim gar nicht mehr spielen will. Du sagst jetzt vielleicht ich hätte 145 Schrott Mods drauf. Ich sage aber für mich macht jede Mod das Spiel perfekter und das sieht wohl jeder für sich anderes.
Der Punkt ist, wenn ich fürt jede Scheiss Mod zahlen muss, werde ich nur noch eine handvoll Mods beachten und andere die auch gut sind lass ich links liegen weil ich Geld sparen möchte. EIn ander Käufer hat ne andere Zusammenstellung. Er hat ne Mod drauf die ich nicht habe und umgekehrt oder glaubst du ernsthaft das sich jemand nochmal mehr als 100 Mods zulegt? Die Mods werden weit weniger beachtet als vorher und nur die richtig großen Mods profitieren davon. Kleinere gehen unter. Das Spiel kennen wir aber schon zu genüge.
Natürlich kannst du jetzt sagen, sie müssen ja kein Geld dafür nehmen aber wenn man sich  schon die jetzigen Preise für viele einfache Mods anschaut, dann habe ich nicht die hoffnung die du hast. Deine Aussage das 90% alles so bleibt wie es war ist hier eindeutig wiederlegt



> - Auch sollte man nicht darauf schauen dass Modder "nur" 25% daran  verdienen, sondern die Tatsache anerkennen dass sie überhaupt endlich  mal 25% daran verdienen können, denn davor waren es 0%
> Inwiefern sich diese 25% ändern oder nicht ändern ist ein Vertrag  zwischen den Moddern und den Publishern - nicht das Problem der  Konsumenten/Käufer.
> Oder ärgern wir uns darüber dass der Retail-Handel seine großen Gewinne  für sich haben möchte obwohl sie nur das Ding in die Regale stellen?  Nein



Im Grunde ist es egal werviel % an was verdient. Sicher wäre es schön wenn der Ersteller (sofern es sein Eigenwerk ist) dafür dann mehr bekommt als Valve aber mich als Kunde interessiert nur der Preis. Die Ersteller sind es die sich überlegen müssen ob sie mit dieser Preispolitik einverstanden sind oder nicht aber wie du schon sagtest. Sie haben 25% als vorher, für mich als Kunde ist das aber alles ohne Bedeutung.



> - Preispflichtige "Mods" gibts schon seit Jahren von Activision &  Co. für horrende Preise und dort hat man sie gerne gekauft weil sie ja  "offizielles" Content waren.
> Dort hat es anscheinend niemanden gestört wenig Content für viel Geld bezahlen zu können. Dort gingen sogar 100% an Activision.



In der Tat gab es preispflichte Mods oder inoffizielle Erweiterungen aber in der Regel nur bei absoluten Spielehits wie eben z.B. Warcraft 3. Das diese dann gekauft wurden ist wenig verwunderlich, wird doch anderer Mist auch täglich gekauft. Allerdings waren diese Mods aber auch einfacher zu installieren bzw der Spieler der sich nicht so im Internet informiert hat, bekam auf diesem Wege erst mit das es für sein Spiel ne Mod gibt. Beides kombiniert hat auch zu einem Erfolg beim Verkauf geführt, gibt es doch viele Spieler in zig Foren die immer Fragen stellen warum dieses und jenes funktioniert, selbst bei einfachsten Mods. 
Das bei offiziellen Content Mods den Leuten es aber nicht gestört hat für viel Geld wenig zu bekommen halte ich für fragwürdig. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die das Produkt wieder ins Regal gestellt hätten wenn sie von dem mangelhaften Content erfahren hätten.



> Sie werden es schon so machen dass es mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Und  falls ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt dann müsst ihr euch an Valve  wenden und nicht im Forum untereinander darüber schimpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieder so ein Wunschdenken. Sie haben gar nicht die Mitarbeitet um Herr über die Flut von Mods zu werden, dazu noch in verschiedenen Sprachen. Ihren eigenen  Support bekommen die nichtmal 100% hin und da sollen die dann noch Mods überprüfen? Du scherzt wohl. Es gibt tausende von Spielen und  zig Tausende von Mods. Na dann viel Spass beim Prüfen.



> An den traditionellen Mods ändert sich zu mehr als 90% gar nix und sehr  viele werden nachwievor kostenlos bleiben. Nur wenige Ausnahmen werden  kostenpflichtig & erfolgreich sein.



Siehe oben zum Punkt Gier des Menschen. Ansonsten ist der Rest deiner Aussage nur eine Hoffnung das es so bleibt aber die derzeitigen Fakten (siehe Skyrim) zeigen schon klare Tendenzen. Keine 2 Tage bekannt und schon 17 Mods bezahlpflichtig. zwar stimmt jetzt deine 90% Aussage noch aber reden wir mal in 2 Wochen nochmal drüber. Ich glaube einfach nicht an den Menschen der arbeitet um sich selbst zu verbessern. Diese Star Trek Mentalität klappt eben nur im Fernsehen 


Ich finde das Thema weit komplexer als es den Anschein hat und man muss einiges beachten und bedenken. Allerdings befürchte ich das dies wieder zuviele hinnehmen wollen/werden wie man das ja hier teilweise schon an den Postings erkennt. Tja was solls. Ich hatte vor in 2-3 Monaten erneut Skyrim zu zocken mit den neusten Mods aber nach der Aktion jetzt hab ich daran die Lust verloren. Vielen Dank Valve !


----------



## doomkeeper (25. April 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Das alles so bleibt wie es ist ist nur Wunschdenken. Du wirst sehen welch massive Auswirkungen das jetzt auf die Moddingszene haben wird und das mein ich nicht im positiven Sinne.


Die kostenlosen Mods sind kostenlos und die preispflichtigen müssen gekauft werden damit sich was ändert.
Was soll daran negativ sein?

Selbst diese berühmte Skyrim Mod bleibt kostenlos. Diese Aussage von dir ist einfach nur viel zu wild in den Raum geworfen 



> Natürlich war das anders möglich aber eben nur auf freiwilliger Basis was auch völlik Ok war. Ich hatte hier in nem anderen Post schon geschrieben das Modder in erster Linie IHR Spiel verschönen wollen und nicht das der anderen Spieler. Das diese das dann mit uns teilen ist da eine tolle Geste. Dafür aber Geld zu verlangen ist aber der falsche Weg Anerkennung zu erlangen.


Dass es der falsche Weg der Anerkennung ist, ist einzig und allein deine Meinung.
Ich finde nichts verkehrtes dran wenn jemand für seine Arbeit diese Art von Anerkennung bekommt denn er investiert viel Zeit und Energie in die Arbeit.
Der Konsument hat 0 Recht darauf zu verlangen dass alle Mods auf ewig kostenlos bleiben müssen.



> Neben den ganzen Rechtlichen Kram hat man auch nicht wie bei Publishern eine Qualitätskontrolle. Ergo kauft man sich immer die Katze im Sack denn man kann nicht alles nach 24 Stunden prüfen ob es das Geld wert war.
> Bedenke das man bei manchen Mods ein neues Spiel starten muss und bis man dann an die Stelle kommt wo die Mod dann einsetzt, sind evtl. die 24 Stunden schon rum, denn nicht jeder hat Zeit sich direkt 7-8 Stunden hinter das Spiel zu klemmen. Sowas kann man nur dann machen wenn das Spiel nahezu an allen Ecken umgestaltet wurde und das man nach nur wenigen Spielminuten dann selbst sieht.
> Sich gefakte Videos oder geschönte Bilder anzuschauen erleichtert einem diese Kaufentscheidung dann auch nicht.



Wie so oft im Leben. Eine 100%ige Absicherung gibt es nirgends und inwiefern es rechtliche Probleme geben wird muss man eben die nächste Zeit beobachten.
Ich weiß zwar nicht von welchen Mods zu hier sprichst, aber ich rede von Mods die vll den einen oder anderen Euro kosten... Oder richtig krass hochwertige wie z.b. Black Mesa wo die Qualität ersichtlich ist und ihre 10€ wert ist.

Wer jeden Quatsch für viel Geld kaufen möchte, ist in meinen Augen erstmal selber schuld. Niemand hat gesagt dass diese Entwicklung reibungslos funktioniert und man wird einfach schauen müssen wie es sich entwickelt.



> Fortschritt wird  mit dieser Möglichkeit aber zum Rückschritt. Später dazu mehr



Das kannst du und ich nicht wissen 

Das kann man nur wissen indem man etwas ausprobiert und genau das wird momentan getan. Die digitale Welt hat viele Vorteile direkten Kontakt zum Kunden aufzunehmen, was so in dieser Form nie möglich gewesen wäre.
Man darf nicht sofort etwas verteufeln nur weil es neu ist. 
Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind dann bezahlen viele Leute seit Jahren kostenpflichtiges Mod-Content für Spiele wie CoD oder Battlefield sehr gerne... Also von daher.



> Diesen Satz liest mit man heutzutage überall und am Ende zahlt man doch für jede Kleinigkeit. Die Gier des Menschen ist bei vielen unendlich und wenn sich das Thema erstmal richtig verbeitet hat, werden die Modder versuchen jeden Mist zu verkaufen oder eben versuchen halbherzig entwicklete Mods zu verticken wie das auch die großen Publisher gerne tun. Dem Modder fällt dies hier wesentlich leichter. 24 Stunden Rückgaberecht reicht eben nicht für alle Mods.


Ja dann sollen sie eben ihre Mods kostenpflichtig machen.. Und dann? Wenn der Markt gerne Kleingeld für Kleinkram ausgeben möchte dann soll es eben so sein.
Es ist nicht deine oder meine Aufgabe darüber zu urteilen wie und ob der Markt diese Entwicklung annimt.

Solange der traditionelle kostenlose Mod-Bereich erhalten bleibt sehe ich hier keinen Grund zur Kritik - zumindest nicht in der Form wie aktuell.



> Das die Modd schrott ist weißt du aber erstmal nicht. Du lädst sie, testet sie und dann erst bewertest du es. Auf das was andere sagen kann man sich in der Regel nicht verlassen. Möglich das man in 24 Stunden genug Zeit findet diese zu bewerten aber vorher ist erstmal Katze im Sack kaufen angesagt.


Das hast du bei allen Produkten dieser Welt wenn du Geld für etwas ausgibst.



> Mods mit alltäglichem Schrott auf Regalen zu vergleichen halte ich für ein wenig daneben. Jenachdem was man dort so sieht, hat man die Möglichkeit sich das Produkt genauer anzuschauen, wie die Qualität ist und ob es den Preis rechtfertigt. Natürlich gilt das nicht für Lebensmittel die in irgendwelchen Verpackungen eingeschweißt sind aber bei neuen Produkten geht man her und kauft sich eine Testpackung und probiert es daheim mal aus und erst dann sagt man, Nein hat mir nicht geschmeckt, nie wieder. Hellsehen können wir noch nicht und nicht jedes Produkt wird im Fernsehen oder im Internet bewertet wobei das auch eher subjektiv ist.
> Dazu kommt das Thema ob Mods nicht irgendwo von wem anderen geklaut wurde, ob es Rechtlich korrekt und andere Dinge. Gerade bei dem Rechtlichen Kram stellt sich mir die Frage. Wenn diese Mod entfernt wird (Workshop) wird sie bei mir auch entfernt? Bekomm ich dafür mein Geld zurück?
> Außerdem habe ich bei geklautem Material den Modder noch unterstützt. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Mach ich das in der Realität bei anderen Produkten, kann ich dafür auch belangt werden.



Man kann sich genau so darüber informieren ob Mods taugen etc.pp. und ne 100%ige Garantie wirst du dennoch nirgends bekommen, weil wie du es richtig sagst, zählt die subjektive Erfahrung.
Alle anderen kostenpflichtigen Produkte dieser Welt haben genau das gleiche Problem wie unsere "einzigartige" Gaming Branche und ich verstehe
nicht warum hier immer so getan wird als ob es ein unfehlbarer Markt sein *muss*. Es ist eine Branche wie jede andere - mit all seinen Vor -und Nachteilen.



> Du meintest zwar was anderes aber durch Mods die was kosten, werden die Leute sich viel weniger Mods installieren. Für mich als Skyrim Fan mit über 150 Mods wären es am Ende vielleicht nur noch 5-6 wobei ich ohne die anderen Mods eigentlich Skyrim gar nicht mehr spielen will. Du sagst jetzt vielleicht ich hätte 145 Schrott Mods drauf. Ich sage aber für mich macht jede Mod das Spiel perfekter und das sieht wohl jeder für sich anderes.
> Der Punkt ist, wenn ich fürt jede Scheiss Mod zahlen muss, werde ich nur noch eine handvoll Mods beachten und andere die auch gut sind lass ich links liegen weil ich Geld sparen möchte. EIn ander Käufer hat ne andere Zusammenstellung. Er hat ne Mod drauf die ich nicht habe und umgekehrt oder glaubst du ernsthaft das sich jemand nochmal mehr als 100 Mods zulegt? Die Mods werden weit weniger beachtet als vorher und nur die richtig großen Mods profitieren davon. Kleinere gehen unter. Das Spiel kennen wir aber schon zu genüge.
> Natürlich kannst du jetzt sagen, sie müssen ja kein Geld dafür nehmen aber wenn man sich  schon die jetzigen Preise für viele einfache Mods anschaut, dann habe ich nicht die hoffnung die du hast. Deine Aussage das 90% alles so bleibt wie es war ist hier eindeutig wiederlegt



Du machst den Fehler und siehst es einfach viel zu kurzfristig. Klar wird der Markt erstmal kräftig durchgeschüttelt und viele machen erstmal ihre Erfahrung mit diesem neuem System.
Mit der Zeit wird sich alles wieder einpendeln und ich gehe sogar davon aus dass die Qualität der Mods besser wird als zuvor 

Man darf nicht von der aktuellen hochgeschaukelten Situation kein Fazit machen weil es eine langfristige Veränderung sein wird.
Modder lernen Verantwortung zu tragen und das ist genau das was die Szene doch wollte.

Sie wollte ernstgenommen werden und genau das passiert jetzt. Niemand hat gesagt dass es @ Day 1 perfekt läuft und absolut jeder zufrieden ist. 
Und wenn jemand einfach nur Just for Fun modden möchte der kann das nachwievor machen, inwiefern diese Mods erfolgreich sind oder nicht spielt doch dann absolut keine Rolle.

Schließlich arbeiten doch viele Modder "Just for fun" 



> Im Grunde ist es egal werviel % an was verdient. Sicher wäre es schön wenn der Ersteller (sofern es sein Eigenwerk ist) dafür dann mehr bekommt als Valve aber mich als Kunde interessiert nur der Preis. Die Ersteller sind es die sich überlegen müssen ob sie mit dieser Preispolitik einverstanden sind oder nicht aber wie du schon sagtest. Sie haben 25% als vorher, für mich als Kunde ist das aber alles ohne Bedeutung.


Das ist halt ein Thema über das man sich streiten kann. Wir wissen eben nicht wie die 75% aufgeteilt sind. Vll gibts bei Valve Produkte 50/50 oder sogar noch mehr?

Hier haben wir eben das Problem dass Bethesda mitdabei ist und somit unklar ist wohin die 75% hingehen.



> Ich finde das Thema weit komplexer als es den Anschein hat und man muss einiges beachten und bedenken. Allerdings befürchte ich das dies wieder zuviele hinnehmen wollen/werden wie man das ja hier teilweise schon an den Postings erkennt.


Ein neuer Markt benötigt eine neue Einstellung zu diesem Thema. Das dümmste was man machen kann ist einen Stillstand zu bevorzugen weil man Angst vor einer Veränderung hat.
Ich sage nicht dass dieses Experiment diese Branche revolutionieren wird etc.pp nur sehe ich es nicht so schlecht wie viele andere.

Bin einfach nur gespannt wie die Resultate ausschauen und inwiefern die Modding-Szene noch weiter in die Branche offiziell aufgenommen wird 
Solange der kostenlose Markt erhalten bleibt finde ich alles in Ordnung.



> Tja was solls. Ich hatte vor in 2-3 Monaten erneut Skyrim zu zocken mit den neusten Mods aber nach der Aktion jetzt hab ich daran die Lust verloren. Vielen Dank Valve !


Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch aber die primäre Schuld trägt Bethesda und nicht Valve. Skyrim gehört Bethesda und Valve hätte nix ohne die Zustimmung von Bethesda machen dürfen.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. April 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Wunschdenken. Sie haben gar nicht die Mitarbeitet um Herr über die Flut von Mods zu werden, dazu noch in verschiedenen Sprachen. Ihren eigenen  Support bekommen die nichtmal 100% hin und da sollen die dann noch Mods überprüfen? Du scherzt wohl. Es gibt tausende von Spielen und  zig Tausende von Mods. Na dann viel Spass beim Prüfen.


Du verstehst nicht.

ich rede hier von stupiden Regeln etc.pp. Die werden sich schon Gedanken darüber gemacht haben wie man es "sicher" wie nur möglich machen kann.
Sie haben bestimmt nicht dieses Experiment ins Leben gerufen ohne sich einige Gedanken über mögliche Situationen gemacht zu haben.

Ansonsten heißt es Abwarten und Tee trinken welche Änderungen vorgenommen werden. Ist ja nicht so als wenn die aktuelle Form für immer und ewig bestehen bleibt - es ist der allererste Schritt überhaupt etwas zu probieren, in einem Bereich wo früher eigentlich kein Geld offiziell verdient werden *durfte*. Absolute neue Grauzone hier.



> Siehe oben zum Punkt Gier des Menschen. Ansonsten ist der Rest deiner Aussage nur eine Hoffnung das es so bleibt aber die derzeitigen Fakten (siehe Skyrim) zeigen schon klare Tendenzen. Keine 2 Tage bekannt und schon 17 Mods bezahlpflichtig. zwar stimmt jetzt deine 90% Aussage noch aber reden wir mal in 2 Wochen nochmal drüber. Ich glaube einfach nicht an den Menschen der arbeitet um sich selbst zu verbessern. Diese Star Trek Mentalität klappt eben nur im Fernsehen



Wie kann man jetzt von Tendenzen reden wenn es erst jetzt rausgekommen ist?

Wartets doch erstmal paar Monate oder mind. 1 Jahr ab und macht dann das erste Fazit daraus.. Nach 2 Tagen irgendein Fazit machen zu wollen ergibt 0 Sinn.
Haben viele Leute außerdem auch mit Steam gemacht und wo Steam heute steht müssen wir nicht erwähnen  

Jede Änderung ist schwer aber man darf nicht so engstirnig an diese Sache herangehen und sofort den Teufel an die Wand malen als ob die Mod-Szene ausgelöscht wird.

Alles bleibt so wie es ist - nur mit dem Unterschied dass die Modding Szene näher in die Branche mit reinbezogen wird. Und wenn jemand sowas nicht möchte, der entwickelt eben weiterhin alles kostenlos und braucht
sich um den rechtlichen Kram keine Gedanken machen.

Außerdem sehen nun die Modder welch große Verantwortung man trägt wenn man diesen Job quasi "professionell" betreiben möchte  
Und deswegen glaube ich fest daran, dass genau diese Verantwortung dafür sorgen wird, dass die Modding Szene endlich neue und professionelle Impulse bekommen wird.

Aktuell toben sich einige mit paar Items aus etc.pp aber irgendwann wird sich das sicherlich einpendeln und es kommen hochwertige Mods heraus die ihr Geld wert sein werden.


----------



## alu355 (25. April 2015)

Ensign schrieb:


> Klar hat deren Reise erst begonnen, aber Verkäufe von geklauten Mods ist Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums und damit, besonders wenn Geld verdient wird, eine Straftat.
> Valve trägt somit eine Mitschuld als Zwischenhändler der gestohlenen Ware. Dann gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Steam und Megaupload.
> 
> Valve hätte mehr Sicherungsmaßnahmen einbauen müssen, anstelle einfach zu sagen, die Comunity solle es richten.



Morgen!
Oh ja das wird richtig lustig! 
Spätestens dann, wenn ein Modder nicht nur den Dieb rechtlich belangt, sondern auch noch den Hehler - wie in diesem Fall eindeutig Steam, beziehungsweise Valve, diese Rolle dann zufällt.
"Dealing in stolen goods" ist vor allem in den USA auch bei digitalen Gütern möglich. 
Die entsprechenden Schadensersatzklagen tun dann so richtig weh.
Man kann nur hoffen.


----------



## hanzu90 (25. April 2015)

Das war es dann wohl mit meinen Skyrim mit 200+ Mods -.-
Schon grad gesehen das Mods wie Wet and Cold und Mihras Zauber bei 5€ liegen. oO
Die können mich echt mal am Arsch lecken von mir bekommen die keinen Cent.

Erst der Verbot von gegiften Spielen aus dem Ausland und nun dies, Steam eintäuscht mich echt zu tiefst. Erst über Jahre ein Monopol aufgebaut und nun können sie mit uns machen was sie wollen. Ich mein was soll das denn Mods wie DLC zu verkaufen zerstört einfach mal komplett den Sinn von Mods.
Es ging darum das die Community nach eigenen Wünschen ihr Spiel verändern kann. Es gibt schon bei so vielen Spielen kein Modding mehr und was Steam da mit uns macht wird mit Sicherheit eine große Welle freisetzen und Modding für immer korrumpieren. Es ist ja schön und gut das die Mod Entwickler sich etwas dazu verdienen können aber warum dann nicht nur mit der Option Geld zu bezahlen?

: (


----------



## Panth (25. April 2015)

Ich bezahle genau dann einen Cent für einen Mod, wenn der Entwickler mir garantieren kann, dass es genauso wenig Komplikationen mit anderen Mods geben wird, wie bei den orginal Spiele-Datein, Und das ist fast nie der Fall. Ich habe das Skyrim Modding aufgehört, weil oft das Skripting so verbuggt und schlecht war, dass Mod A, Mod B komplett blockiert. Oder Mod A führt einen kompletten Game-Breaker ein. Ein DLC ist seine 5 Euro wert, weil es nunmal zu 99% funktioniert. Modder sagen ja auch immer ... ist doch kostenlos, also habt keine Erwartungshaltung. Tja, ist nicht mehr kostenlos, dann beweist euch mal auf dem Allgemeinmarkt. Diese Diskussion hat bereits Altis Life fast zu Fall gebracht und wird die Modding-Szene nicht fördern, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, komplett zerstören.  Mods werden über Mundpropaganda meist Publik gemacht und das auch nur wenn schon 10k+ das Ding gedownloaded haben. Bin mal gespannt wie viele es mit einer Bezahlschranke sein werden.


----------



## chips7 (25. April 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Fakt.
> Kann man überall nachlesen, reddit, steam foren etc. Modder haben es bestätigt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGKOiQGeO-k



Überall nachlesen heisst noch lange nicht, dass etwas der Wahrheit entspricht. Man konnte schon so viele Dinge im Netz lesen, die sich als Blödsinn herausgestellt haben. Menschen haben die Tendez etwas je stärker zu glauben, je öfters es wiederholt wird. Selbst hochgelobte, investigative Zeitungen wie die FAZ haben schon des öfteren Unwahrheiten auf ihren Webseiten verbreitet, weil man sich nicht die Zeit nahm, zu überprüfen, ob es stimmt.
Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass es falsch sein muss. Aber mir gehen Kommentare, die mit erschreckender Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass es die Wahrheit ist, obwohl es keine Beweise dafür gibt, gehörig aufn Senkel. Der Mensch hat den Konjunktiv dafür erfunden, sich über solche Dinge zu unterhalten!


----------



## LOX-TT (25. April 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> stell dir vor. die BF4 mod hardline hat sich sogar zum vollpreis verkauft.



 war ja klar dass von dir wieder so ein Scheiß kommt


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. April 2015)

chips7 schrieb:


> Überall nachlesen heisst noch lange nicht, dass etwas der Wahrheit entspricht. Man konnte schon so viele Dinge im Netz lesen, die sich als Blödsinn herausgestellt haben. Menschen haben die Tendez etwas je stärker zu glauben, je öfters es wiederholt wird. Selbst hochgelobte, investigative Zeitungen wie die FAZ haben schon des öfteren Unwahrheiten auf ihren Webseiten verbreitet, weil man sich nicht die Zeit nahm, zu überprüfen, ob es stimmt.
> Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass es falsch sein muss. Aber mir gehen Kommentare, die mit erschreckender Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass es die Wahrheit ist, obwohl es keine Beweise dafür gibt, gehörig aufn Senkel. Der Mensch hat den Konjunktiv dafür erfunden, sich über solche Dinge zu unterhalten!




Steam Workshop :: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. April 2015)

Ach schade. Die Mod, die ein Schwert namens I am Rich in Skyrim verfügbar macht, ist schon nicht mehr auffindbar im Workshop. War mit knapp 100€ ein echtes Schnäppchen. [emoji6]


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. April 2015)

chips7 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass es falsch sein muss. Aber mir gehen Kommentare, die mit erschreckender Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass es die Wahrheit ist, obwohl es keine Beweise dafür gibt, gehörig aufn Senkel. Der Mensch hat den Konjunktiv dafür erfunden, sich über solche Dinge zu unterhalten!



Ein Mann wie Totalbiscuit ist nicht dafür bekannt, dass er Unfug erzählt und wenn MODDER es sagen, stimmt es wohl auch. 
Du könntest dir auch die Mühe machen, dir einfach die Steam Nutzerbedingungen durchzulesen.

Mir gehen Leute auf den Keks, die Sachen anzweifeln, die schon lange bewiesen sind und somit die Diskussion bremsen 

edit: Thebobnextdoor hat Steams Bedingungen gepostet, sind die Zweifler jetzt endlich zufrieden?  Google scheint für viele ja nicht in Frage zu kommen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. April 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> war ja klar dass von dir wieder so ein Scheiß kommt



So sehr ich Herrn AC3 Beiträge auch meist nicht mag, muss ich mich doch sehr über deine Sprache als "Community Officer" wundern 
Ich wusste nicht, dass wir Leute jetzt straight up beleidigen.

Vor allem, weil sein Beitrag diesmal wie immer überzogen aber nicht ganz unberechtigt ist, schließlich wurde Hardline auch von einigen Reviewern als glorifizierter Standalone DLC beschrieben. 

Tipp: Es gibt eine ignore Funktion


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. April 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> war ja klar dass von dir wieder so ein Scheiß kommt


Ähnliches wollte ich zu AC3s Kommentar auch schon schreiben. Aber ich hab es dann gelassen. Ich fütter Trolle nicht länger.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. April 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> So sehr ich Herrn AC3 Beiträge auch meist nicht mag, muss ich mich doch sehr über deine Sprache als "Community Officer" wundern
> Ich wusste nicht, dass wir Leute jetzt straight up beleidigen.
> 
> Vor allem, weil sein Beitrag diesmal wie immer überzogen aber nicht ganz unberechtigt ist, schließlich wurde Hardline auch von einigen Reviewern als glorifizierter Standalone DLC beschrieben.
> ...


ich hab den Kommentar bzw. den Inhalt dessen beurteilt, nicht ihn  auch wenn ich weiß dass er sehr gerne Unsinn schreibt, aber ist ein anderes Thema.

und ich besitze Hardline und hab die Kampagne durchgespielt, genau wie die von Battlefield 4 und die Unterschiede sind weit größer als nur das Polizei-Setting. Im MP kann ich die Spiele nicht beurteilen vor allem Hardline nicht, aber da es einen SP gibt und der sich unterscheidet, kann ich seine Kritik an dem Spiel nicht teilen.


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> So sehr ich Herrn AC3 Beiträge auch meist nicht mag, muss ich mich doch sehr über deine Sprache als "Community Officer" wundern
> Ich wusste nicht, dass wir Leute jetzt straight up beleidigen....


Gehört so eine Diskussion nicht eher ins Mod Forum oder in PMs?


----------



## Kraume (25. April 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich hab den Kommentar bzw. den Inhalt dessen beurteilt, nicht ihn  auch wenn ich weiß dass er sehr gerne Unsinn schreibt, aber ist ein anderes Thema.




Dann einfach an die eigene Nase fassen. Den Inhalt deines Kommentars kann man kaum beurteilen, weil sich Sätze mit 5 Rechtschreibfehlern nicht lesen lassen...


----------



## BiJay (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist Quatsch. Die 25% sind absolut fair gesetzt und eigentlich sollte es uns Konsumenten komplett schnuppe sein wie genau die Aufteilung aussieht - Viel heiße Luft um nix.
> Die Mods basieren auf Werke anderer Unternehmen und je mehr Unternehmen in solch eine Arbeit involviert werden, desto kleiner ist der Eigenanteil. In dem Fall der Modder mit nur 25% und Steam / Spieleentwickler mit restlichen 75%.
> 
> Warum ist das so? Naja der Modder modded auf etwas was schon jemandem gehört. Ergo: kann er unmöglich mehr bekommen als das was der Hauptentwickler bereits geleistet hat.
> ...


Sorry aber das ist Quatsch... so kann ich auch anfangen, wenn du willst. Die meiste Arbeit liegt hier immer noch beim Modder. Deswegen sollte er auch am meisten abbekommen. Das Argument, der Modder moddet auf etwas, das jemand gehört und soll dadurch weniger bekommen, ist Unsinn. Wenn ich ein Gemälde male, bekommt der Farb- und Pinselhersteller auch nicht das meiste ab, mal übertrieben ausgedrückt.

Steam will ohne viel Aufwand das meiste Geld einheimsen. Du als Steamlover wirst das natürlich immer gutheißen, ein normaler Mensch sollte dies aber kritisch hinterfragen.

Modder konnten auch früher schon Geld verdienen. Bei Unreal Tournament gab es Wettbewerbe mit einer Million Dollar Preisgeld, einige Mods wurden auch Standalone Games. Wenn man bei Spielefirmen anfangen will, sind Mods auch ein guter Weg seine Arbeit anzupreisen. Ein Modder für Cities Skylines, der ehemals an Sims City arbeitete, hatte z.B. auch ein Job-Angebot bei den Entwickler bekommen, lässt sich aber durch Patreon momentan crowdfunden (siehe: https://www.patreon.com/gula ), um weiter an Mods zu arbeiten und dabei Geld zu verdienen.

Und nicht zu vergessen, sind Mods auch super, um das Spiel zu bewerben. Da kriegt Steam und der Spieleentwickler schon allein durch die Existenz von Mods, egal ob kostenlos oder kostenpflichtig, automatisch mehr Geld in die Kasse.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Außer dass die Modder 25% daran mitverdienen sollte es den Kunden i.d.R. nicht die Bohne interessieren was mit dem gesamten Geld passiert.


Brutaler Humbug! Ein Produkt kostet 40 Euro. Es ist klar, dass 10 Euro davon an den/die Produzenten gehen. Bevor ich mir sowas jetzt blind kaufe, würde ich trotzdem vorher zumindest grob gerne wissen, wie der Islamische Staat und das mexikanische Drogenkartell letztlich die anderen 30 unter sich aufteilen. Zwar ziemlich harsches Beispiel, aber der eine oder andere Big Player im Spielegeschäft darf sich langsam aber sicher selbst in so nem Vergleich kaum noch auf eine moralische Diskussion einlassen!


----------



## Meisterhobbit (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper;9849373
Problem ist eben nur dass Valve hier einige rechtliche Schritte einleiten muss und solche Links anscheinend verbieten [U schrieb:
			
		

> *muss*[/U].


Und wer zum Geier gibt Valve überhaupt das Recht, auch nur nen Furz im Wind zu verbieten?! Wer sind die denn, die Weltpolizei des PC Gaming??


----------



## Meisterhobbit (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein Modder ist ein Modder und kein Hersteller per se. Dementsprechend ist sein Anteil automatisch (logisch) kleiner weil er nachträgliche Arbeit abliefert, die auf Arbeit anderer Unternehmen basiert.


Und DAS ist so ziemlich der größte Blödsinn, den ich ich seit langem gehört hab. Also sollte auch der Typ, der beim Marathon als erster durchs Ziel läuft, 75 Prozent seiner Siegprämie an die Typen schicken, die die Straße gebaut haben, über die er dabei gelaufen ist? Denn hey, ohne Straße hätte es den Marathon so wohl nicht gegeben?! Oder noch ein allgemeinerer (für dich hoffentlich verständlicher) Fall: schuldet denn jetzt jeder Arbeitnehmer pauschal seinem Arbeitgeber 75 Prozent seiner Einnahmen, weil er ja schließlich an dem Arbeitsplatz arbeitet, den der Arbeitgeber "zur Verfügung" gestellt hat???
Also das waren jetzt einige echt ziemlich verrückte Beispiele, das gebe ich gerne zu, aber auch nicht verrückter als das, was du hier als "Logik" verkaufen willst.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. April 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist Quatsch... so kann ich auch anfangen, wenn du willst. Die meiste Arbeit liegt hier immer noch beim Modder. Deswegen sollte er auch am meisten abbekommen. Das Argument, der Modder moddet auf etwas, das jemand gehört und soll dadurch weniger bekommen, ist Unsinn. Wenn ich ein Gemälde male, bekommt der Farb- und Pinselhersteller auch nicht das meiste ab, mal übertrieben ausgedrückt.


Der Modder könnte nicht modden ohne dass die Hauptarbeit bereits gemacht worden ist. Ergo: Ist es eine nachträgliche Arbeit die auf Arbeit anderer basiert.



> Steam will ohne viel Aufwand das meiste Geld einheimsen. Du als Steamlover wirst das natürlich immer gutheißen, ein normaler Mensch sollte dies aber kritisch hinterfragen.


Danke für die Blumen 
Na dann sag doch mal wie viel Valve von diesem 75% Kuchen abbekommt wenn du es so genau weißt?



> Modder konnten auch früher schon Geld verdienen. Bei Unreal Tournament gab es Wettbewerbe mit einer Million Dollar Preisgeld, einige Mods wurden auch Standalone Games. Wenn man bei Spielefirmen anfangen will, sind Mods auch ein guter Weg seine Arbeit anzupreisen. Ein Modder für Cities Skylines, der ehemals an Sims City arbeitete, hatte z.B. auch ein Job-Angebot bei den Entwickler bekommen, lässt sich aber durch Patreon momentan crowdfunden (siehe: https://www.patreon.com/gula ), um weiter an Mods zu arbeiten und dabei Geld zu verdienen.



Und wer sagt dass das zukünftig verboten wird? 
Zum Thema Spenden kann ich nix positives darüber berichten weil ich niemals einem Modder jemals Geld gegeben habe. Eher haben die Modder eine graue Zone ausgenutzt um an Geld zu kommen, obwohl mit Mods sowas nicht gemacht werden durfte.



> Und nicht zu vergessen, sind Mods auch super, um das Spiel zu bewerben. Da kriegt Steam und der Spieleentwickler schon allein durch die Existenz von Mods, egal ob kostenlos oder kostenpflichtig, automatisch mehr Geld in die Kasse.


Da die Mods ohne Steam und ohne das Hauptspiel nicht in dieser Form existieren würden, ist es logisch dass andere Unternehmen davon profitieren können.
Dennoch verstehe ich hier nicht was du eigentlich kritisieren möchtest. Andere reden die ganze Zeit dass Modding ein kostenloses und unentgeltliches Hobby sei und du redest über Geld anderer Unternehmen.



Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Brutaler Humbug! Ein Produkt kostet 40 Euro. Es ist klar, dass 10 Euro davon an den/die Produzenten gehen. Bevor ich mir sowas jetzt blind kaufe, würde ich trotzdem vorher zumindest grob gerne wissen, wie der Islamische Staat und das mexikanische Drogenkartell letztlich die anderen 30 unter sich aufteilen. Zwar ziemlich harsches Beispiel, aber der eine oder andere Big Player im Spielegeschäft darf sich langsam aber sicher selbst in so nem Vergleich kaum noch auf eine moralische Diskussion einlassen!



Dann hoffe ich für dich dass du den Retail Handel nie unterstützt hast weil dort womöglich überwiegend die Händler bezahlt wurden und nicht der Entwickler/Publisher.
Außerdem weißt du genau so wenig wohin du dein Geld tatsächlich überweist wenn du solche Spende-Buttons anklickst.



Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Und wer zum Geier gibt Valve überhaupt das Recht, auch nur nen Furz im Wind zu verbieten?! Wer sind die denn, die Weltpolizei des PC Gaming??


Wer ist Valve? 
Also zum ersten sind sie die Inhaber von Steam und müssen dafür sorgen dass rechtlich alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Da jetzt eine Möglichkeit geschaffen wird offiziell und legal Geld zu *verdienen*, und nicht zu *erbetteln*, müssen
womöglich genau diese Änderungen getroffen werden um sich rechtlich abzusichern.

Wenn jemand wirklich das Modding profesioneller angehen möchte der kann jetzt mit Valve in einen Dialog treten - offiziell.
Dieses ganze Spendengeschichten waren zwar nett aber ich habe immer meine Bedenken gehabt warum man so öffentilch nach Geld bettelt.

Entweder man macht es aus Leidenschaft oder nicht - ich habe es noch nie für richtig gehalten dass Modder jetzt diesen "Ihr könnt mir ja Geld spenden" Weg eingeschlagen haben weil es einfach unseriös wirkt.
Geschweige denn wie viele Leute überhaupt solche Links angeklickt haben und tatsächlich Geldbeträge überwiesen haben.

Ich persönlich möchte eine klare Aufteilung sehen - Kostenlos vs kostenpflichtig.
Mich als Kunden interessiert nur ob es auch weiterhin kostenlose Mods geben wird und viele anderen Probleme (Gewinnbeteiligung) sind Probleme der Modder und nicht meine (Konsument)


----------



## Meisterhobbit (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich für dich dass du den Retail Handel nie unterstützt hast weil dort womöglich überwiegend die Händler bezahlt wurden und nicht der Entwickler/Publisher.
> Außerdem weißt du genau so wenig wohin du dein Geld tatsächlich überweist wenn du solche Spende-Buttons anklickst.
> Also zum ersten sind sie die Inhaber von Steam und müssen dafür sorgen dass rechtlich alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Da jetzt eine Möglichkeit geschaffen wird offiziell und legal Geld zu *verdienen*, und nicht zu *erbetteln*, müssen
> womöglich genau diese Änderungen getroffen werden um sich rechtlich abzusichern.


Ich hab im Leben noch nie auf so einen "dubiosen" Spende-Button geklickt... finds aber wesentlich besser, als dass jetzt Steam daher kommt, und feste Preise (und natürlich nen dicken Anteil davon) für Dinge fordern will, die weder Valve noch die "unterstützten" Entwickler/Publisher kreiert haben. Durch die Spende-Buttons war das ne eindeutige Sache, bezahl oder lass es... jetzt wirst du (rechtlich) gezwungen, Geld für Zeug auszugeben, das die Urheber ursprünglich kostenlos bereitgestellt haben.
Wenn du immer noch nicht checkst, dass das so nich ganz richtig ist, kann ich dir wohl mit allen Worten der Welt nicht weiterhelfen... scheinst da doch schon zu stark in deinem dampfbetriebenen Elfenbeinturm fest zu hängen.


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Solange der traditionelle kostenlose Mod-Bereich erhalten bleibt sehe ich hier keinen Grund zur Kritik - zumindest nicht in der Form wie aktuell.


Und woher weißt du, das nicht demnächst zB alle Skyrim Mods *nur *über Steam und gegen Geld zu haben sein werden?



> Das dümmste was man machen kann ist einen Stillstand zu bevorzugen weil man Angst vor einer Veränderung hat.


Jede Veränderung als Fortschritt zu bejubeln, ist genauso dumm.



> Bin einfach nur gespannt wie die Resultate ausschauen ...


Nein, du bist Feuer und Flamme für die guten Seiten, die sich daraus entwickeln *könnten*, und bist davon so geblendet, daß du mögliche Schattenseiten gar nicht wahr nimmst.

zB 





> ich gehe sogar davon aus dass die Qualität der Mods besser wird als zuvor


Kannst du das *begründen*? Wieso kann es beispielsweise nicht sein, daß irgendeine Firma massenweise Billig Content produziert, der sich einzeln zu verkaufen eher lohnt als ein großes Addon?

Wenn du jetzt mit "Wenn es gekauft wird, ist es auch von guter Qualität" kontern willst: vergiß es, denn dann wäre zB Helene Fischer der Mozart unserer Zeit. Masse hat *nichts *mit Qualität zu tun, teilweise sogar im Gegenteil. (siehe zB den Goat Simulator)


----------



## BiJay (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Der Modder könnte nicht modden ohne dass die Hauptarbeit bereits gemacht worden ist. Ergo: Ist es eine nachträgliche Arbeit die auf Arbeit anderer basiert.


Ja, und? Er könnte immer noch für ein anderes Spiel modden.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na dann sag doch mal wie viel Valve von diesem 75% Kuchen abbekommt wenn du es so genau weißt?


Habe ich nie behauptet. Lesen ist nicht so deine Stärke, oder?



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und wer sagt dass das zukünftig verboten wird?
> Zum Thema Spenden kann ich nix positives darüber berichten weil ich niemals einem Modder jemals Geld gegeben habe. Eher haben die Modder eine graue Zone ausgenutzt um an Geld zu kommen, obwohl mit Mods sowas nicht gemacht werden durfte.


Niemand sagt, dass es verboten wird. Der zitierte Modder hat sogar eine Erlaubnis, das zu machen. Bei Minecraft ist es auch erlaubt, die Möglichkeit der Spenden oder Downloadlinks mit Werbung anzubieten.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da die Mods ohne Steam und ohne das Hauptspiel nicht in dieser Form existieren würden, ist es logisch dass andere Unternehmen davon profitieren können.
> Dennoch verstehe ich hier nicht was du eigentlich kritisieren möchtest. Andere reden die ganze Zeit dass Modding ein kostenloses und unentgeltliches Hobby sei und du redest über Geld anderer Unternehmen.


Ich sage, für dich nochmal langsam, dass die Entwickler schon vorher von den Mods profitiert haben und einige Spielehersteller sogar Geld investiert haben, um Modding zu unterstützen. Man sollte den Moddern also entgegenkommen, anstatt sie für einen niedrigen Lohn auszubeuten. Die ganze Aktion kann nämlich auch nach hinten losgehen, wenn sich Modder deswegen eher abwenden.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Ich hab im Leben noch nie auf so einen "dubiosen" Spende-Button geklickt... finds aber wesentlich besser, als dass jetzt Steam daher kommt, und feste Preise (und natürlich nen dicken Anteil davon) für Dinge fordern will, die weder Valve noch die "unterstützten" Entwickler/Publisher kreiert haben. Durch die Spende-Buttons war das ne eindeutige Sache, bezahl oder lass es... jetzt wirst du (rechtlich) gezwungen, Geld für Zeug auszugeben, das die Urheber ursprünglich kostenlos bereitgestellt haben.
> Wenn du immer noch nicht checkst, dass das so nich ganz richtig ist, kann ich dir wohl mit allen Worten der Welt nicht weiterhelfen... scheinst da doch schon zu stark in deinem dampfbetriebenen Elfenbeinturm fest zu hängen.



Wie kannst du etwas wesentlich besser finden wenn du nicht mal das alte genutzt hast? Aus trotz? naja.
Und nochmal. Wir wissen nicht wie viel % Valve sich in die Tasche steckt. Könnte genau so gut sein dass Bethesda 70% einnimt und Valve nur 5%.

Valve und Bethesda können etwas einfordern weil es ohne ihre Hilfe weder das Spiel (Skyrim) noch die Platform ggf. Reichweite (Steam) wäre keine Mod möglich bzw. wäre es nicht möglich so einfach und legal
an Geld für so eine Arbeit zu kommen. Du verstehst immer noch nicht das Henne Ei Prinzip. Modder ist die allerletzte und kleinste Instanz - deswegen ein Modder (Modifikator)
Modifizieren kann man nur dann wenn schon etwas erstellt wurde (Skyrim)



Worrel schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du, das nicht demnächst zB alle Skyrim Mods *nur *über Steam und gegen Geld zu haben sein werden?


Dann sind die Modder selber schuld weil ihre Mods niemand nutzen wird - der Markt reguliert sich schon selber nach einer Weile.



> Jede Veränderung als Fortschritt zu bejubeln, ist genauso dumm.


Auf dem Gebiet der Modder ist das def. ein Fortschritt und genau von dieser Lücke spricht Valve doch schon seit sehr langer Zeit. Die Modder sollen die Möglichkeit bekommen noch enger in der Branche mitwirken zu können
und das ist der erste Anstoß auf diesem Gebiet.
Kostenlose Mods bleiben nachwievor vorhanden weil es viele Modder gibt die wirklich nur zum Spaß modden.



> Nein, du bist Feuer und Flamme für die guten Seiten, die sich daraus entwickeln *könnten*, und bist davon so geblendet, daß du mögliche Schattenseiten gar nicht wahr nimmst.


Es ist noch zu früh von Problemen zu reden weil das Projekt doch gerade erst angefangen hat. Oder nicht?

Bei solch einem Experiment nur die Nachteile zu sehen ist genau das andere Extrem was hier losgelassen wird 
Ich habe nie gesagt dass es zu keinen Komplikationen kommen kann, nur sollte man ein wenig abwarten und nicht sofort den Teufel an die Wand malen. Da die kostenlose Sektion weiterhinbestehen bleibt,
ist es ein optionaler Markt mit seinen optionalen Problemen.



> zB
> Kannst du das *begründen*? Wieso kann es beispielsweise nicht sein, daß irgendeine Firma massenweise Billig Content produziert, der sich einzeln zu verkaufen eher lohnt als ein großes Addon?



Nochmal: Der Markt reguliert sich selber und jeder kann selber schauen was er zukünftig mit seinem Geld unterstützen möchte.
Geld für Sachen zu verlangen ist das eine, aber diese Sachen müssen sich auch verkaufen damit es überhaupt Geld einbringt. Früher oder später werden viele Modder sich entscheiden müssen ob sie
ihre Mods doch nicht eher kostenlos anbieten werden weil sie sonst einfach niemand nutzt (kauft).

Und diejenigen die sich voll und ganz auf dieses Experiment einlassen, werden sich ihrer Verantwortung bewusst eine gute Arbeit abzuliefern und vor allem drauf zu achten dass Lizenzmäßig alles mit rechten Dingen abläuft.

Ich sehe einfach mehr gutes als schlechtes bei diesem Experiment - genau so wie viele andere eher nur schlechtes und nix gutes sehen wollen.
Inwiefern unterscheidet mich das von den großen Kritikern? Nur weil ich genau das Gegenteil denke?

Wäre der kostenlose Workshop dicht gemacht worden dann würde ich bei diesem Shitstorm gerne mitmachen. Ist er nicht also tu ich es nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. April 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ja, und? Er könnte immer noch für ein anderes Spiel modden.


Für welches anderes Spiel denn? Es ist völlig egal welches Spiel - Das Hauptspiel ist bereits erstellt und ohne dieses Hauptspiel kann nix gemoddet werden. Was verstehst du nicht?



> Habe ich nie behauptet. Lesen ist nicht so deine Stärke, oder?


Na dann sag doch was du damit sagen wolltest statt persönlich zu werden.
Dich braucht es nicht zu interessieren wie viel der Modder an % bekommt. Warum? Weil du selber zugegeben hast überhaupt nie auch nur einen Cent für die Modder auszugeben.

Jetzt davon zu reden dass Modder gefälligst mehr Geld einbekommen sollen ergibt 0 Sinn, weil du permanent die Möglichkeit hattest 100% an die Modder zu überweisen, es aber nie gemacht hast.



> Niemand sagt, dass es verboten wird. Der zitierte Modder hat sogar eine Erlaubnis, das zu machen. Bei Minecraft ist es auch erlaubt, die Möglichkeit der Spenden oder Downloadlinks mit Werbung anzubieten.


Leute wie du verstehen nicht dass es jederzeit zu Änderungen kommen kann und nix in Stein gemeißelt ist.



> Ich sage, für dich nochmal langsam, dass die Entwickler schon vorher von den Mods profitiert haben und einige Spielehersteller sogar Geld investiert haben, um Modding zu unterstützen. Man sollte den Moddern also entgegenkommen, anstatt sie für einen niedrigen Lohn auszubeuten. Die ganze Aktion kann nämlich auch nach hinten losgehen, wenn sich Modder deswegen eher abwenden.



Und Valve hat nix investiert um Modding zu unterstützen oder wie? 
Du redest von ausbeuten und hast selber 0 Cent an Modder gezahlt. Merkst du nicht selber wie scheinheilig du hier argumentieren möchtest ohne dass es dich jemals selber betroffen hat bzw. betrifft?

Wenn du schon so geizig gewesen bist und nie gespendet hast, dann brauchst du dich hier auch nicht daran aufgeilen wie die Modder dadurch "ausgebeutet" werden.

Wir wissen nicht wohin der Weg genau führen wird und deswegen sollte man einfach einen kühlen Kopf bewahren und beobachten welche Auswirkung es letztendlich auf den Markt haben wird.
Bis dahin können wir nur diskutieren, streiten. etc.pp

Mich persönlich angreifen lasse ich aber nicht nur weil ich nicht den Teufel an die Wand male wie viele andere  
Da es eine optionale Geschichte ist, sehe ich es eben gelassen im Gegensatz zu euch.


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dann sind die Modder selber schuld weil ihre Mods niemand nutzen wird - der Markt reguliert sich schon selber nach einer Weile.


Die Möglichkeit einer technischen Beschränkung zB durch den Editor und einer ausschliesslichen Veröffentlichungs Möglichkeit im kostenpflichtigen Bereich (wobei man die Modder dann mit irgendwelchen "Vorteilen" belohnt) *willst *du jetzt einfach nicht sehen ...?



> Auf dem Gebiet der Modder ist das def. ein Fortschritt ...


Nicht zwangsläufig. Manch einer möchte vielleicht aus Idealismus oder um eine maximale Verbreitung zu erfahren seine Mod kostenlos halten. Sicher, *im Moment *hat er noch die Wahl ...



> Kostenlose Mods bleiben nachwievor vorhanden ...


Was aber nicht so bleiben muß, da mit einer Kopplung an Steam sehr genau geregelt werden *kann*, was beim Start geladen wird und was nicht. Ähnlich wie regional unterschiedliche Versionen könnte man so rein technisch zB nur Kaufmods mitladen lassen.



> Es ist noch zu früh von Problemen zu reden weil das Projekt doch gerade erst angefangen hat. Oder nicht?


Dann ist es genau so zu früh, das über den grünen Klee zu loben und von garantierten Qualitätsverbesserungen zu sprechen, nicht wahr?



> Bei solch einem Experiment nur die Nachteile zu sehen ist genau das andere Extrem was hier losgelassen wird


Ursache und Wirkung: Du nennst nur Vorteile, wir nennen dir zum Ausgleich Nachteile. Jetzt sollte man einen Schritt zurück treten, sich das Gesamtbild anschauen und daraufhin seine Meinung bilden bzw revidieren.



> Nochmal: Der Markt reguliert sich selber


... und was kommt dabei raus? Modern Talking, Helene Fischer und sogar mal Schnappi das kleine Krokodil an der Spitze der Charts.

Nur, weil die Masse etwas konsumiert, ist das noch lange nicht gut und kann sich auch negativ auf die Qualität auswirken.


----------



## Kwengie (25. April 2015)

einfach keine Mod oder ein communitybezogenes DLC über Steam beziehen, so einfach ist das.
Für Skyrim ist Nexus meine Anlaufstelle und mit dem Mod-Manager kann ich wunderschön meinen Content verwalten, im Gegensatz zur Steamplattform.
Auf dieser Plattform weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Mod bisher deaktivieren bzw. vollständig deinstallieren kann.


----------



## BiJay (25. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Für welches anderes Spiel denn? Es ist völlig egal welches Spiel - Das Hauptspiel ist bereits erstellt und ohne dieses Hauptspiel kann nix gemoddet werden. Was verstehst du nicht?


Dass sie nicht an das eine Spiel gebunden sind. Wenn ihnen die Richtlinien bei einem Spiel nicht gefallen, gehen die Modder eben woanders hin.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na dann sag doch was du damit sagen wolltest statt persönlich zu werden.
> Dich braucht es nicht zu interessieren wie viel der Modder an % bekommt. Warum? Weil du selber zugegeben hast überhaupt nie auch nur einen Cent für die Modder auszugeben.


Was? Ich habe nirgends zugegeben, dass ich nie einen Cent ausgegeben hab. Das stimmt sogar überhaupt nicht. Ich habe schon für Mods gespendet und deren Standalone später gekauft, sogar an Mods mitgewirkt. Nur Skyrim Mods sind mir egal.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Leute wie du verstehen nicht dass es jederzeit zu Änderungen kommen kann und nix in Stein gemeißelt ist.


Was ist das für ein Argument? Das doch in vielen Bereichen so, gerade im Internet.

Kann man bei dir nie etwas an Steam kritisieren? Wach mal auf aus deinem Traum.


----------



## Z1mt (25. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit einer technischen Beschränkung zB durch den Editor und einer ausschliesslichen Veröffentlichungs Möglichkeit im kostenpflichtigen Bereich (wobei man die Modder dann mit irgendwelchen "Vorteilen" belohnt) *willst *du jetzt einfach nicht sehen ...?



Möglich ist immer alles, aber warum regt man sich denn nicht erst auf wenn es angebracht ist, anstatt bei jeder Veränderung gleich den Teufel an die Wand zu malen?




Worrel schrieb:


> ... und was kommt dabei raus? Modern Talking, Helene Fischer und sogar mal Schnappi das kleine Krokodil an der Spitze der Charts.
> 
> Nur, weil die Masse etwas konsumiert, ist das noch lange nicht gut und kann sich auch negativ auf die Qualität auswirken.



Jeder Mensch hat eben einen anderen Geschmack, da kann man seine Ansichten nicht über die Ansichten anderer stellen, sondern sollte Akzeptieren, dass es nicht nur eine Meinung gibt.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das eskalierte schnell ^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fairer Preis für eine Mod, die die Spielerfahrung in jedem Fall verbessert. Allerdings muss sich der Entwickler den Vorwurf von "Pay to win" gefallen lassen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. April 2015)

Z1mt schrieb:


> Möglich ist immer alles, aber warum regt man sich denn nicht erst auf wenn es angebracht ist, anstatt bei jeder Veränderung gleich den Teufel an die Wand zu malen?


Warum sollte man nicht aufzeigen welche Probleme es geben kann? Warum soll man etwas nur loben anstatt auch Kritik an ihm zu üben um zu verhindern das etwas negatives eintritt? Sich erst zu beschweren wenn alles passiert ist bringt dann auch nix mehr, das Kind ist bereits in den Brunnen gefallen dann.



Z1mt schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch hat eben einen anderen Geschmack, da kann man seine Ansichten nicht über die Ansichten anderer stellen, sondern sollte Akzeptieren, dass es nicht nur eine Meinung gibt.


Könntest du das bitte der Valve PR Abteilung namens doomkeeper das sagen? Der hat da nämlich ernsthafte Probleme damit wenn einer eine Meinung hat die Steam nicht wegen jeder Ideen in den Himmel lobt.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (26. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und diejenigen die sich voll und ganz auf dieses Experiment einlassen, werden sich ihrer Verantwortung bewusst eine gute Arbeit abzuliefern und vor allem drauf zu achten dass Lizenzmäßig alles mit rechten Dingen abläuft.




Also ganz ehrlich, über diesen Satz kann ich nur lachen. Nichtmal  Entwickler und Publisher sind sich dieser Verantwortung bewusst, liefern sie doch oft genug sehr fehlerhafte Software aus ( trotz Qualitätssicherung) und der Kunde muss sehen wo er bleibt und jetzt soll ein Modder also mehr Verantwortungsbewusstsein haben?  Das glaubt doch hier nicht wirklich einer oder? Natürlich wird es welche geben die das machen aber auch viele die das nur auf die schnelle machen. Für etwas Geld zu bekommen war noch nie ein Garant dafür auch gute Qualität zu erhalten, wer das so sieht lebt in einer Traumwelt. Da hier aber oft mit Produkten aus der realen Welt verglichen wird bzw was auf dem Regal steht sei nur eines gesagt. Auch dort ist das nicht anders.


----------



## BiJay (26. April 2015)

Paar mehr Infos:



Der Cut ist 45% Bethesda, 30% Valve, 25% Modder. Siehe: Valve's Paid 'Skyrim' Mods Are A Legal, Ethical And Creative Disaster
Der Spieleentwickler sagt, wie der Cut auszusehen hat. Siehe: https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/33uplp/mods_and_steam/cqokesc
Es wird ein Pay-what-you-want Button geben und das Minimum kann 0$ sein. Siehe: https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/33uplp/mods_and_steam/cqoleee


----------



## Worrel (26. April 2015)

Z1mt schrieb:


> Möglich ist immer alles, aber warum regt man sich denn nicht erst auf wenn es angebracht ist, anstatt bei jeder Veränderung gleich den Teufel an die Wand zu malen?


Das war eine Antwort auf ein Posting von doomkeeper, der das Pay2Mod System über den grünen Klee lobt, ihm eine garantierte Verbesserung der Modqualität zuschreibt und keine einzige negative Auswirkung davon sehen will. Mein (und wahrscheinlich viele andere) Posting(s) sind Versuche, seinen Blick auch mal auf das, was  abseits der goldenen Zukunft liegt, zu lenken.



> > ... und was kommt dabei raus? Modern Talking, Helene Fischer und sogar mal Schnappi das kleine Krokodil an der Spitze der Charts.
> >
> > Nur, weil die Masse etwas konsumiert, ist das noch lange nicht gut und kann sich auch negativ auf die Qualität auswirken.
> 
> ...


Mir ist klar, daß es in jeder Musikrichtung gute und schlechte Musik gibt - sag ich ja selbst oft genug.

Aber Modern Talking und Schnappi gehören auf jeden Fall qualitativ in die "schlechte" Ecke. 
Da ich keine Schlager mag, habe ich mich bisher nicht mit H. Fischer beschäftigt und kannte im Prinzip nur die Refrainzeile von "Atemlos". Nun habe ich mir mal zur Recherche bei YouTube das eine oder andere Lied von ihr reingehört und finde das Ergebnis recht interessant: Rein musikalisch gesehen sind ihre Strophen mitunter ganz passabel und stellenweise sogar gut, aber sobald es zum Refrain kommt, sinkt das Niveau deutlich. Logisches Konzept: einfachere Gesangslinien kann man sich leichter merken und mitsingen.
Ihre Texte hingegen ... ich hab mir ja schon beim Hören gedacht "Was singt die da für einen Mist?" aber daß das tatsächlich auch als kompletter Text nicht besser wird habe ich dann bei einer Lyrics Seite erlesen: simple Reimschemata und einmal wird sogar "Haute Couture" auf "Lässt mich frier'n" "gereimt" 

Mann, bin ich froh, daß es so viel englischsprachige Musik gibt - da werden einem solche Plattitüden - die es dort selbstverständlich ebenso gibt - quasi nicht im Klartext um die Ohren gehauen, so daß man sie leichter ignorieren kann. Wie jemand sich _solche _Texte freiwillig auf deutsch antun - oder sogar mitsingen - kann, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Worrel (26. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und da stellt sich ja schon die Frage: Diese Mod gab es ja auch schon umsonst. Kann man die umsonstene Version jetzt nicht mehr nutzen?

Also nicht, daß mir an dieser Mod jetzt speziell was liegen würde, aber die ist so Banane bzw Pflaume, daß sie einem im Gedächtnis bleibt und bei einem Preis von 100$ stellt sich die Frage quasi von selbst.


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2015)

ach diese pferdeschwanz-mod gibts wirklich?
ich dachte, das wäre ein scherz. 






steam-user catherine_the_great gefällt das


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und da stellt sich ja schon die Frage: Diese Mod gab es ja auch schon umsonst. Kann man die umsonstene Version jetzt nicht mehr nutzen?



Gary_s Real Mare Horse Mod at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## Batze (27. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Und wer zum Geier gibt Valve überhaupt das Recht, auch nur nen Furz im Wind zu verbieten?! Wer sind die denn, die Weltpolizei des PC Gaming??



Aufgrund der Quasi Monopolstellung die Valve besitzt gibt sich Valve selbst das Recht zur Gewinn Optimierung tun und machen zu lassen was sie wollen.
Und niemand wird dagegen etwas machen können.
Wir sind alle Lemminge die weiterhin Valves Plattform benutzen, benutzen müssen. Das weiß Valve eben und nutzt das eben aus.
Es ist wie bei den DLCs. Solange nur geredet und vom User nicht gehandelt wird, (Boykott des jeweiligen) wird alles beim alten bleiben.
Und solange es dann auch noch gewisse verblendete Typen gibt die sowas nicht nur dulden, sondern diesem Konzern für ihre Machenschaften Huldigen und ganz tief in den Hintern kriechen und dieses Blinde Gehorsams Gelaber auch noch auf Plattformen wie diese hier verbreiten, wird es bestimmt nicht besser.


----------

